# How many amps do you own?



## M3CHK1LLA

was looking at my gear & to see what i did/didnt need and realized i had 5 amps, 2 of which are tucked away and never get used. i may even have a 6th cause i believe i have the first one my parents got me for my b-day. i havent seen it in years tho.

these are just smaller 50-80 watt amps for home use. i use a line 6 jam w/footboard pedal. also have a roctron 80, a crate 65?, gorilla (dont hate on me bro!), the other 2 im not sure of. ive always wanted an impressive stack, but could never justify having one. instead i bought guitars, which is how i ended up with 25-30. 

i think i want to trim down the amps to 3, maybe 4...2/3 for guitar & 1 for bass for when ppl come over. also have a tama kit so i could have a full-on jam session.

so, how many you have? what purpose do you have them for? anyone collect?

feel free to add pics


----------



## glpg80

Two amps:

5150 II with MM OT/choke and a few other modifications.

Mesa Tverb 1994 40XX (currently under the knife getting a one off dual bias installed in it ATM)

Saving for a Bogner Uberschall.

Plans to own a 4th amplifier; my prototype i have spent 3 years in the alpha stage of design between work and studies. 

The purposes of each are distinct. The modified 5150 II fixes alot of the things i had disliked with 5150's. I have owned them all at some point in time minus the 5150 III - i prefer my modified 5150 II and have no reason to switch over. I have sentimental value with this amplifier as well, it paid my bills for years right out of high school. Everything from blues to prog to classic rock/cock rock cover bands. It never let me down.

Tremoverb just took a long time to find. Always wanted something i could one day dual track against my 5150 II for my heavier projects and core genres.

Uberschall will handle my progressive metal needs and is one of those amplifiers that has been a dream of mine to own for a long time. Trying to make efforts to make it a reality.

The prototype has been a lifelong challenge. Things i have learned in 15 years of playing as well as 9 years in engineering put into a single amplifier. I probably have 300 hours in it so far alone. Working on re-designing the clean channel a bit right now. Effects loop is done, PS is done, and transformers are spec'ed. Still working on code and researching a few features. Once i am happy i will port it over to a program i use to generate a BOM, prep the board layouts, and generate gerbers for building. Ill give it a one over with another program and then wait a while to complete the rest of the design phase and actual hardware investment ($$$$) to build it. I have access to flow parts at work so i do not have to outsource anything.


----------



## Dayn

I own one Peavey Bandit 112. And I'm trying to sell it. No need for it.

I've moved all-digital, actually. I use my POD and my USB interface hooked up to a Mackie HD1221. I use it for everything, now.


----------



## Mprinsje

3:

my main one, a Bugera v55HD, it's in my band-practice room so i use it once a week.

Fender FM212, it's at home right now, barely use it because i use VST's and stuff when i play guitar. i think i will also bring this to band practice and do a dual amp thing, because it ain't that bad.

and finally, a 30 watt marlboro amp from the 70's, which currently resides at my drummers place, for when we want to jam, it takes my big muff pretty well and we like to play stoner


----------



## Vostre Roy

Orange Dark Terror, main amp
Randall RM100, backup amp, probably will sell it
Peavey Bandit 112, home amp, used as a cab
Weber 8CM100, still building it


----------



## Rook

inb4 someone says 'AXE FX THEREFORE ALL THE AMPS' 

But seriously, I don't own any amps.


----------



## daniel_95

Just the one at the moment. (I don't consider my 10w RMS practice "speaker" to be an amp...)

Fender Frontman 2x12R. It's got an insane volume jump. 1.2 is louder than 5 for some reason. Anyways, I'm close to replacing it with a Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 18


----------



## sawtoothscream

6505+ 112
Randall rx 120 stack
Dinosaur 20watt ( first amp)


----------



## Underworld

Only one - an EVH 5150 III 50 watts. My home rig is computer based so it does not count for an amp!


----------



## Dabo Fett

Mesa 3ch Dual Rectifier (main amp)
Orange Jim Root Terror (backup)
Egnater Renegade 65 (for clean sounds in studio)
Laney Gh50L (trying to sell)
Randall RH100ES 
70s Univox combo
Behringher VTone 210 combo (trying to sell)
GK Backline 250 bass head (trying to sell)
Ibanez 10w starter amp

So the answer is, too many hahaha


----------



## cwhitey2

I own a 2 channel dual rec
H&K vortex
And a crate 212

The crate is my practice amp....but it sounds so bad it makes me not wanna practice


----------



## lemeker

I own 7:

the tubes:
- 3 channel Dual Rec (my main rig)
- JCM 2000 DSL 
- Peavey Windsor
- Fender Twin Reverb

the solid states:
-Fender starcaster (came with a bunch of shit...never gets used)
-Danelectro "nifty fifty" (which I also got for free, sounds like shit, so its used as a clock/bed stand in my room)
-Peavey Minx bass amp (got from my brother before he foolishly got rid if his bass gear, hardly use it now, but plan on getting a bass someday)​


----------



## Sephael

Orange Dark Terror
Hughes & Kettner TubeMeister 18

Marshal MG50 lent out to a friend
lil Walmart special First Act that I use when I'm drinking

then things like my toneport, rocksmith on xbox and ampkit link for my iphone


----------



## Key_Maker

Right now a nice group:

-Egnater Armageddon (the versatile)
-Bogner Uberschall (the dissapointment)
-Mesa Triple Rectifier (the meh factor)
-Peavey 6505+ (the favorite)
-Peavey 3120 (the all terrain)


K.


----------



## snowblind56

I've got 3.

Engl Powerball V2 that is my main amp. I've had it for 6 years and I have no desire to replace it.

Peavey 6505 that I got in a trade. It's a nice change up from the ENGL.

Fender Hot Rod Deluxe combo that I use for clean or slightly over-driven stuff.


----------



## newfinator

I currently have a Mark IV, 5150, Carvin Legacy, Peavey Bandit and an old Hughes and Kettner Metal Shredder which is a fun little thing. The end result is a lot of cabinets that I can mix and match. I use the Mark IV 95% of the time but still don't see the point of dumping any of the others.


----------



## ROAR

I've got 0,
bought an Axe Fx.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

3..

Ampeg VH140c
Peavey XXX (EL34'd)
Digitech GSP1101/Rocktron V300

Honestly I've been thinking about playing the Ampeg for a while to see if I want to keep it or not.


----------



## technomancer

Currently 2:
Mesa Lone Star Special 1x12 combo
EVH 5150III 50w head


----------



## BHuard75

Bogner Twin Jet
Voodoo JMP SLP 59RI HG Jose
JMP SLP 59RI awaiting Killer Kali ++ mod


----------



## CM_X5

Only my Mesa Roadster, considering moving to digital but I'll probably still use the Mesa then.


----------



## MetalDaze

1. ENGL e530 into VHT 2/90/2
2. VHT Ultra Lead
3. ENGL Fireball 100
4. Orange Dark Terror


----------



## FireInside

Line 6 Vetta
Famus Cobra
Roland Cube

I LOVE the Vetta. The Framus is brutal as hell but I rarely play at loud enough volumes so I'm looking to sell it to finance some other gear. The Cube is awesome as hell. 

I am saving for an Axe FX and an Orange Tiny Terror. If I stumble acoss a Crate VTX 350 for cheap enough I plan on scooping one of those up too.


----------



## sage

3.

Mesa Single Rectifier through Krankenstein cab for metal.

Genz Benz Black Pearl 30 combo with Traynor YCX112WR extension cab for post-rock.

Fender Champion 600 for messing around with. At sister-in-law's so their kids have an amp to play with. 

Would trade it all in for a Kemper and a monitor in a minute.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

None really, just a vox ad15vt that i use as a table, a pod XT that is lost atm, and my hd500/velocity/mesa 212 rig.


----------



## Diggy

4
Orange Rockerverb 100 + PPC412.. main band rig
Mesa DC-10 + Marshall 1960AV.. home rig, for when I wanna be an asshole
Spider III 120.. home soft jam/direct recording for the time being
Marshall microstack.. for when "I need money!"

Axe FX Ultra or II soon for whatever I can use it for.. direct stuff, small venues if applicable.. then I'm done! for now.. I think. I cant really justify anything else, but I'm sure we've all heard that one before.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Currently two,

a Blackstar Ht-5 Head I'm going to sell soon.

And my Earforce 2, which really fits all my needs
- 2 channels and everything else is done by my guitar, my hands, a little green overdrive.
... except it would be damn handy to install a footswitchable gain-/+ on the overdrivechannel to create a "chrunchchannel" without rolling back the gain 
Still have to find a better sounding amp

I've been "half"GASing for a Kemper and a Pittbull UL for some time, so when I'll see a cheap shot I'll take my chance, however this is really not necessary.


----------



## EOT

3 channel triple rec (one of my favorite amps I've ever played)
'94 2 channel dual rec (I don't play it much but it's definitely a cool sounding amp)
VHT UL (this one is awesome but I normally don't spend much time with it unless I'm running it stereo with the herby)
Diezel Herbert (my favorite amp. Period.)
Baron Snott Watt (this one gets the most playtime. Really a great sounding amp that can be played almost whenever since its not that powerful.)
Eden CXC 400 (bass amp that I rarely ever play)
Crate Power Block (this just gets used as a power amp for my AxeFx on occasion)
Crate GX-80(?) ( I basically gave this to my brother to jam through)

I think that's it.


----------



## BHuard75

"Abs on a skinny guy are like big tits on a fat chick...they don't count"- my brother

This is EF'N hilarious


----------



## KAMI

Nil.


----------



## Given To Fly

I have 2:

Home Amp:
Mesa Boogie Roadster 2x12 Combo

Teaching Amp:
Tech 21 Trademark 10

I may add another Tech 21 Trademark 10 for teaching purposes. It's the best 10 watt, 8 inch speaker, practice amp I have ever heard/played!


----------



## zilla

Two:

Mesa mark v
Rivera Venus 5


----------



## Mordacain

Currently 6:



 My old Marshall Mosfet Lead 100 (that has needed work for ages)
 an old Marshall Valvestate 8080 Combo (my brother in law's I wound up with somewhow when they moved)
Fender Mustang III (decent little modelling amp for practice, trying to sell)
Mesa Mark IV Combo (that needs to be taken to a tech for some undiagnosed repairs)
Blackstar HT40 Combo (that I may or may not be keeping to use as a second amp for stereo use with my current main rig)
and most recently a Line 6 DT25 head that is paired with my Mesa Rectifier Vertical 2x12 cabinet and HD500 (current main rig for the foreseeable future)


----------



## ConstantSea

2 For now

&#9755; Blackstar HT-5 (For practice at night haha)
&#9755; EVH 5150 III


----------



## Might-is-Right

Three, and they are all over the price spectrum lol

Rhodes Colossus
Ampeg 140c
Peavey XXX - just picked this up yesterday to tinker around with


----------



## PureImagination

One

Peavey 6505+ 112


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Technically I have three real amps, but I also have a cool modelling rig and a whole bunch of rack stuff. 

Amps:
Jet City PicoValve
THD Flexi 50
THD BiValve 30

Modelling:
Guitar Rig 5RK [Lenovo X200] / Peavey P12D Powered Speaker

Rack:
Peavey 50/50
Marshall JMP-1
Crate TDP
Rocktron Gainiac I
ADA MP-1


----------



## noUser01

Oh easily over 100... I've lost count.






















(It's an AxeFX II.)


----------



## Andromalia

One: H&K Tubemeister 18, not qualifying an axeII as an amp.
Edit: and a marshall VS8100, forgot about that one


----------



## Pav

Two atm: Mesa Dual Rectifier and an F-30 combo. Though there will hopefully be a Bogner Uberschall in my near future.


----------



## BaptizedBurning

Just 2 amps. I've been wanting some new gear lately but can't decide between getting a new guitar or a new amp.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Cool to see everyone's list - here's mine

Mesa F50 combo - red alligator tolex
B52 At-100 Combo, moved speakers to separate 2x12 so it's an "oversized head w/ storage area" now
Roland Microcube (on pc desk)
Mako Pirahna practice amp (next to couch, TV amp)


----------



## Gryphon

Peavey Bandit 112
Marshall JCM800 4104 2x12
Roland Micro Cube
Mesa 2 channel Dual Rec
Peavey 6505
EVH 5150 iii


----------



## død

I have two at the moment. 

Bogner Uberschall at the practice room, and a Roland Jazz Chorus 160 4x10 combo that sits at home.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

wow...a diverse array of amp here.


----------



## arcadia fades

Diezel D-Moll
& 
a shitty old Marshall AVT combo haha


----------



## MrPowers

I've got two.
Marshall DSL-my main amp
Engl Victor Smolski Sig that I'm waiting I can't wait to get here.


----------



## viesczy

Uhm... at least 10. Lemme do a roll call as I have amps @ my & my GF's place.

My place:

Heads
Mesa Road King II
Genz Benz El Diablo 100 head
Line6 HD147
Laney VH100R

Combos
Peavey XXX 212
Laney TT50 112
Reverend Hellhound 112
Peavey Triumph Ultragain 60 112(needs repair)
Behringer Bass combo (don't know its model and rarely used)

My GF's place

Head
Tech 21 Trademark 300

Combos
Genz Benz El Diablo 60/30 112
Bugera 333xl 212
Vox AD100VT XL 212 (needs repaired as her cats whizzed all over the circuit board, fear its lost).

What are the main use? Mesa, both El Diablo amps. 

If I had to keep only 1? Mesa and I'd also keep the El Diablo combo so I'd have something "sedate" for smaller needs. 

Derek


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

4:

Fender Frontman 15

Line 6 Spider IV 75watt

Line 6 Spider IV 150Watt Head

Peavey 6505+


----------



## VESmedic

VHT 2/90/2 power amp... For my Kemper profiling amp . Owned it ALL in the past, never been happier.


----------



## 3074326

Mesa Single Rectifier 
Mesa Transatlantic 15
Hughes & Kettner Triplex
Marshall MG30 

Does the Axe FX count? It's the only thing I use. Only the H&K is at my apartment (with the Axe) and that's for other people to use when I jam.


----------



## uberthrall

I have a few........

2 Peavey 5150 2x12 combos
GK 250RL head that I use with one of a pair of ADA 2x12's I have.....use it with a HD400 for at home.

I also have a rack rig.........

Engl 530
BBE 462
Rocktron Velocity 300.....old school one
Mesa Halfback 4x12 cab.


In the project category..........

GK 250ML combo......needs new speakers
Line 6 Spyder........Got it as a throw in a few years back and kept it around as a no hassle practice amp. The wife tripped over my cord one day and ripped out the input jack. Gonna replace the jack and give it to my oldest boy.


----------



## Krucifixtion

ENGL Invader 150 - Stays at one of my band's rehearsal space

Peavey 5150 II - In my place with a Mesa 2x12

Fractal Audio Axe-Fx II - At this point I use this the most!

Line6 Pod XT Bean run through a Marshall MG15 Micro-stack - Sit's in my old room at my parents house in case I ever need a practice amp. 

Crate GX60-C - Old and beat and somewhere in my parents basement...

Fender Mini-Twin Micro Amp - Hey it counts as an amp


----------



## Jinogalpa

Krank Krankenstein Jr. 20 W
Krank 1x12 Cab

and soon an Dr.Z maz 8


----------



## jrstinkfish

Up until last week:
Peavey VTM-60
Jet City JCA24S+ 212
Orange Micro Terror

Traded the VTM in towards a Mesa Boogie Rectoverb combo last Friday. I miss the VTM already, but couldn't justify having it and the Boogie around, and it helped pay for the Boogie. Someone will grab it up from the shop I'm sure. Now if you'll excuse me, there's something in my eye ...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

does my ps3 count?


----------



## ThrashnBash

Peavey Vypyr 60w tube combo
Roland Cube 20w combo

Cube > Vypyr, IMO.


----------



## Matt_D_

none.

ok, thats not _strictly_ true. I own a 10watt vox pathfinder practice amp, an orange micro crush, and a battery powered marshal thing. (all for practice/couch playing)

i've just ordered a pod HD 500, i use guitar rig and podfarm, i dont really need an amp..(although i am currently using my brothers AC30H and Marshal 410H through an orange 2x12 while he's on holidays..  )


----------



## Leuchty

I have 25...


Ampeg® B-15NF Portaflex®
Bogner® Uberschall
Divided by 13 JRT 9/15
Dr. Z® Route 66
ENGL® Fireball 100
Fender® Bassman® ("Normal" channel)
Fender® Bassman® ("Bright" channel)
Fender® Blackface Deluxe Reverb® ("Normal" channel)
Fender® Blackface Deluxe Reverb® ("Vibrato" channel)
Fender® Twin Reverb® ("Normal" channel)
Fender® Twin Reverb® ("Vibrato" channel)
Gibson® EH-185
Hiwatt® Custom 100 (DR103)
Line 6 Elektrik
Marshall® JCM-800 (2204)
Marshall® JTM-45 MkII ("Normal channel")
Marshall® JTM-45 MkII ("Bright channel")
Marshall® Plexi 1959 Super Lead ("Normal" channel)
Marshall® Plexi 1959 Super Lead ("Bright" channel)
Mesa/Boogie® Dual Rectifier®
Park 75 ("Normal channel")
Park 75 ("Bright channel")
Supro® S6616
Vox® AC-15
Vox® AC-30 Top Boost
 

And one real amp... a Roland 408


----------



## nic0us

At the moment two, Peavey 6505 and Roland MicroCube


----------



## Atomshipped

VHT Super 30 <3
And Axe-FX Ultra.
But...
VHT SUPER 30! <3 <3 <3


----------



## dooredge

I has these maps:

Splawn Nitro
Engl Fireball 100
Peavey 5150 II (Lickliter modified)
Peavey 6505+ w/ Mercury Magnetics choke
Titan Custom 200


----------



## Jayd41

I need to thin the herd... but for now...

Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier (Revision F)
Mesa Boogie Tremoverb 
Laney Ironheart 60h
Peavey JSX
Krank Chadwick Series 1
Carvin V3
Randall RM50h
Randall RM20h
Orange Dark Terror
Mike Fortin modded Randall Diavlo RD50h
Peavey Classic 30
Yamaha THR10
Microcube
Peavey Rage 158
Fender Bronco 40

They all sound so good though, it's hard to get rid of any


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

got some amp collectors i see


----------



## DarkRain93

A Behringer UltraBass BT108 15 watt bass amp(shitty practice amp) and a Randall RG25rm 25 watt guitar amp(the pre RX series). ._. I don't have money for anything bigger yet.....whomp whomp whomp....


----------



## JohnnyCNote

CYBERSYN said:


> I have 25...
> . . .
> 
> And one real amp... a Roland 408



Are you planning on opening a music store?


----------



## JohnnyCNote

I think I have 5, but two are in my brother's possession:

Peavey Roadmaster, Mace, 2 412 cabinets, Fender Blues Jr., Peavey Max Bass amp (the one in the flight case), 110 + 118 cabinet, Peavey Backstage 20.

















You may be tempted to call me a "Peavey Man". It's okay, I've been called worse, and in more than one language. I think most of youse know what a Fender Blues Jr. looks like. I've always liked the smaller Fender amps. If I were to get something new, I'd seriously consider a Dynamo . . .


----------



## oniduder

dar FBM
fortin NATAS
dar tuzzia prototype
peavey 6505 bfg modded (*for sale)

so that's 4 for who's not counting, or can't


----------



## JohnnyCNote

I wonder how many amps altogether are just in this thread . . .


----------



## spawnofthesith

Just one currently, my VHT Pitbull 50/CL. I also had a Laney GH100L up until a month ago, but I had to do an emergency sale of that one.


----------



## TristanTTN

Line 6 Pod HD500
Line 6 Pod X3
Roland Cube 40XL
Fender Frontman 10G


----------



## metal_sam14

I have 2/3 currently:

Kemper Profiling amp (in the post)
Digitech GSP 1101
Laney LG35R (little solid state practice amp thingy)


----------



## goldsteinat0r

JohnnyCNote said:


> You may be tempted to call me a "Peavey Man". It's okay, I've been called worse, and in more than one language. I think most of youse know what a Fender Blues Jr. looks like. I've always liked the smaller Fender amps. If I were to get something new, I'd seriously consider a Dynamo . . .



Zero shame in that, my friend! I am myself a "peavey man."

I've got:

5150 212 (Think its about a '97) - main rig. I go straight into the front of this one basically.

Fender Hot Rod Deluxe 1x12 (Made around 2005.) Dat clean tone...sounds great with almost any overdrive pedal too. 

Fender mustang 20 watt - couch jammin/home demos amp. For $100 it does a surprising number of sounds quite well, or at least well enough to be my go-to "chilling out and noodling" amp.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

JohnnyCNote said:


> I wonder how many amps altogether are just in this thread . . .



im kinda surprised, but there maybe as many amps as there are 7 strings on here...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i may be picking up a stack...details later if we can come to an agreement.


----------



## PettyThief

Only one. Spider Valve 212


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

3 right now. Maybe more to come lol.


----------



## Choop

I have zero amps right now, just a little Pod HD bean, which makes me feel a little sad..my last amp was a Mesa Dual Recto and it was so boss. D:


----------



## ricknasty1985

I'm only new to the forum but I have been lurking for a loooong time haha, so here goes...

Baron - Snott Watt
Baron - B60ML Custom
Cameron - Monster Standel (CCV proto)
Madison - Prophecy
Madison - Divinity
Bad Cat - Tone Cat 30 Combo
Bad Cat - Alley Cat
Vox - AC30CC2
Randall RM50
Randall RM1250 x 2
Mesa Rectifier Studio Pre
Soldano SP-77
Axe FX Ultra


----------



## EOT

Hey Ricknasty, how does that B60 compare to your Snott Watt? I've considered adding another Baron to my collection and am not sure if I'd get a B series or one of his K88's.


----------



## ricknasty1985

Well it's a single channel B60... I just wanted the lead channel for hi gain tones. 

I love that b series, that rodded xtc tone really blowns my mind. It sounds massive, it doesn't really compare to the Snott... at all.

I love the vintage channel on the Snott though, it's a great practice head that's for sure, can't beat it.

Personally I don't like the kt series... That's just me, I'm sure they slay haha personal opinion and you know Dave is amazing to work with.


----------



## ricknasty1985

Forgot to mention I had him do an 'aggression' mod as he calls it... A switch when on really thickens up! 

He went all out for me, great guy, great amps!


----------



## EOT

Cool man! Appreciate it Maybe I'll go for a DHG... Hard to say. I need to clear out some room first anyway so I have time to think about it.


----------



## matt-in-mn

Three at the moment
Carvin V3 main
Bugera 333 Infinium - FOR SALE
Peavey Classic 30 - -FOR SALE


----------



## RadDadTV

1. Peavey 6505 (main)
2. Peavey 5150 (at the tech)
3. Sovtek Mig 60 (my child)


----------



## Konfyouzd

2 amps and a modeller.

Crate XT120R, Fender Mustang 3, Pod HD500


----------



## The Scenic View

Currently two:

Mesa Mark V

Peavey Valveking 100

Hopefully a third next summer!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Guitar
Peavey Vypyr 15
Blackheart BH5 112 Combo
Rivera Knucklehead Tre Reverb / Traynor 412 V30

Bass
Ampeg Micro CL / Ampeg 210


----------



## vanhendrix

Three at the moment:

Engl Powerball (for the chunk)
Marshall JVM 410H (for literally _everything_ else)
Line6 Spider II (practicing)


----------



## WarMachine

Current Rig:
Peavey 5150
Rocktron Chameleon Pre
Digitech GSP1101 Pre

About a year ago i sold my Peavey VK100 and Bugera 6262. Both were great amps (i preferred the 6262 over the VK) but weren't being used at all so i got some quick coin for selling both of em. And no, the Bugera was not a POS lol, i had it for nearly 3 years with no issues what so ever. Guess if i had a new amp wishlist it would be another 5150 or 5150 II/6505 + just because i've always wanted one lol.


----------



## Eclipse

Two amps. 

A Line 6 Spider IV 150 watt amp that is in my bedroom. I use it everyday. 
And a Fender Champ, pre 1980's 15 watt amp. I use it for Jazz Band and when I play for the Show Choirs at my high school with some pedals.


----------



## zilla




----------



## Darkened

I have only Framus Cobra right now, but I think I will sell it because I've fallen in love with VHT SigX.


----------



## slowro

down to 2 which is 1 too many!
JCM800 2204 50w
Cornford Harlequin


----------



## Luke Acacia

5

ENGL Powerball II
B52 AT100
Laboga Mr Hector
Randall RH150 G3+
Randall RG75 combo

The rest have either been sold or stolen over the years.

In the market for a 5150 II, Orange Rockverb, Marshall JCM900 and a Mesa dual recto.


----------



## petervindel

Only 1 at the moment; the Line 6 Vetta II HD Head with a Mesa Rectifier 4x12 cab. 
I am however looking to get a tube amp next summer, and I´m thinking about the DAR FBM (I know, I know) or the Randall Satan. 
Also, there´s a guy on this board who design his own amps, Tapp Amps, and they have really caught my attention. 

Also want to get a Fender Twin Reverb, as I´m a sucker for a good clean sound.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I own a Fender deluxe 112, a Nativo 110w amp head + Nativo 4 x 12" cabinet (National brand), and an Epiphone Mini-Tweed EP-1


----------



## SLAGTRON

VHT Pitbull UL
Egnater Tourmaster head and 212 
Marshall Mode 4
Redbear MK60
Mesa Lonestar special
Fender Princeton


----------



## Sleazy_D

2 for me:
Mesa Mark IVa short head
Blackstar HT-5H


----------



## Floppystrings

none

But yet, I has tones.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

- Mesa Roadking II with black treadplate
- Peavey 5150 block letter (modded)
- Peavey 6505+
- Peavey JSX
- VHT Pitbull Ultralead
- Marshall JCM900SLX

THinking of aMark V, possibly a DC5, and always eyeing up JCM800's and old plexis!

My guitar gas has definitiely switched to amp gas!


----------



## bulletproof_funk

Three, though it should be 2 or 1. 

Bought the 4-channel Rhodes Colossus H-100 a few months ago and that pretty much made my other amps unnecessary because it does clean, classic rock, metal and modern all in one amp, with independent EQ/level/gain per channel. 

I'll probably keep the Peavey Classic 30 I've had since the 90s just because it's portable and has some sentimental value as my first tube amp and the second channel can actually do metal not too badly with a 2x12 V30 loaded extension cab, but the Dr. Z EZG-50 has to go at some point, clean amp and pedals just isn't my preferred setup as I've discovered.


----------



## tompa909

Currently zero  Hoping that circumstances change soon!


----------



## Zeetwig

tompa909 said:


> Currently zero  Hoping that circumstances change soon!



I feel your pain brother. I'm in the same situation  However I will have the money for an amp or two next year ^^ Just keep it up and you'll be getting one too!


----------



## Char2000

Whats an amp?


----------



## RustInPeace

Mark V and Vypyr 15

At one point I had:
Peavey 5150 block letter
Marshall JVM 205H
Blackstar Ht-5 head
Epiphone valve junior
Blackstar HT-20 head
Kustom KGA65
Randall RG200


----------



## frozenfrets

3

Roland Cube 30X at my room, a Mark V at my home studio, a Fryette Sig X at my drummer's home studio (we often practice there so I guess it's fine to put an USD2000++ amp there lol )

2013 Resolution: Get some more amps, probably an egnater tweaker 88 & an used jvm410h


----------



## Aztec

I've owned some amps, but at the moment I only have a ENGL Blackmore which I'm planning to sell soon because of shifting priorities.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

im gonna be in search for another one that will suite my new rg8...any suggestions?


----------



## byrdparis

three - 
JVM410
YJM100
MARK V

suggestions for the fourth>?


----------



## guitarfishbay

3 for me.

- Blackstar S104EL34
- Laney Ironheart IRT120h
- Vox AC30C2

[/British] 

[/not made in Britain] sadly, like many British things these days. But these amps are better value deals here than many 'industry standards' from the US. Makes more sense to me to keep things realistic pricewise, and also I really do like my amps.


----------



## maruzen

byrdparis said:


> three -
> JVM410
> YJM100
> MARK V
> 
> suggestions for the fourth>?



wow those are cool amps! do you really need a fourth after a Mark V? 

---

presently I have a Blackstar HT-5R cab and a Peavey Vypyr 75W. I recently sold a Laney Cub12R and I'm regretting that now.


----------



## PrestoDone

- Peavey 5150 II
- ENGL Powerball II
- Line 6 Flextone II Plus
- Behringer V-Amp 2


----------



## troyguitar

Too many. I have a bloody half stack sitting in my kitchen that has not been fired up in months


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I have 2 real amps. A Fender Deluxe 112 65w (For practice, recording, band rehearsals, etc) and a Nativo 110w Head + 4x12" Cabinet (Local brand, for live performances only). I also have this small Epiphone tweed copy which is for practice, but I never use it. I keep it though because I plan to make experimental recordings sometime.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

troyguitar said:


> Too many. I have a bloody half stack sitting in my kitchen that has not been fired up in months



i'll give you an address you can sent it to


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

8 string amp suggestions?


----------



## Diggy

M3CHK1LLA said:


> 8 string amp suggestions?



After picking up a 6505+ recently, I could surely see that doing an 8 some justice. I think its voiced well for an 8(especially the lead channel), and the EQ options could help alot.


----------



## Hollowway

Cool thread, I don't know how I missed it. Here are my three:

VHT Pittbull 50/CL thru VHT FB 4x12 slant
DAR Tuzzia (still having the lighting repaired at DAR HQ) thru Mesa 1x12 EV
Tech 21 Trademark 60 (which I should sell cuz I never use it)

Regarding good 8 string amps - I like the DAR and Pittbull (which I specifically got for 8 strings) due to the tightness. THe VHT is ridiculously tight, whereas the DAR is clear, but much more saturated feeling. It's hard to get a good greasy rock tone with the VHT, but if you can play super fast (and I can't ) the thing separates the notes like crazy.


----------



## Ribboz

1. 

The SLO.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Vostre Roy said:


> Orange Dark Terror, main amp
> Randall RM100, backup amp, probably will sell it
> Peavey Bandit 112, home amp, used as a cab
> Weber 8CM100, still building it


 
Update:

Still have all the previously stated amps. Add to the list:

Traynor YBA-1
Trace Elliot GP12SMX AH400

And cab-wise:

Peavey Triple XXX 4x12"
Traynor YC-810 8x10"
Trace Elliot 1048H


----------



## HighGain510

Currently I have two amp setups:

1) Axe-Fx II run in stereo through two Electro-Harmonix 44 Magnum power amps to two Port City OS 1x12 cabs 

and

2) PRS USA 2-channel "H" - Custom Modified version: 100w 4 x 6L6 power section, high gain lead channel mod  into a Bogner 4x12 Uberkab 








Both rigs provide different sounds, could totally get by with just my Axe-II but there IS still something magical about a killer tube amp with an amazing clean channel!  The added gain on my PRS from the stock "H" is definitely a nice bonus since I'm not only using it for the clean channel!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ nice


----------



## nscarfo83

Axe Ultra+Carvin TS100
Fryette Ultra Lead w/eq


----------



## Given To Fly

Hollowway said:


> Cool thread, I don't know how I missed it. Here are my three:
> 
> VHT Pittbull 50/CL thru VHT FB 4x12 slant
> DAR Tuzzia (still having the lighting repaired at DAR HQ) thru Mesa 1x12 EV
> Tech 21 Trademark 60 (which I should sell cuz I never use it)
> 
> Regarding good 8 string amps - I like the DAR and Pittbull (which I specifically got for 8 strings) due to the tightness. THe VHT is ridiculously tight, whereas the DAR is clear, but much more saturated feeling. It's hard to get a good greasy rock tone with the VHT, but if you can play super fast (and I can't ) the thing separates the notes like crazy.



If you want to throw that Tech 21 up for sale you might have some parties interested in acquiring it. hint hint


----------



## fps

1 Laney 1x12 combo! Use my POD HD for everything, so much easier to gig with! Would like a good home set-up one day though, thinking about a Hughes & Kettner 18W into a 2x12 that would be sweet.


----------



## Talmaci

Peavey 5150 head
Krank Krankenstein Jr.50 head

I love this couple)))


----------



## shadscbr

4 Right now:

Two-Rock Sapphire 100 modded by the boys @ TR/Through a Two-Rock 2X12 Cab
Fargen- Soloway Classic 50W 1X12 Combo- Clean Jazz Amp
Mesa Rectoverb 50W 1X12 Combo
Carvin Legacy 100W 2X12 Combo w greenbacks

I've been experimenting with different combinations of these amps...now i'm gassing for a Soundsculpture Switchblade 8b 


Shad


----------



## Chris_H87

I own four preamps.
Peavey Rockmaster (thanks to Jaeswift!)
Rocktron Chameleon Online
Marshall JMP-1
Rocktron Gainiac 2
Running in stereo combinations through a Marshall 8008 Power Amp.

Peavey 6505+ Combo
Marshall DSL50
Bogner Alchemist
Jet City JCA20h

2x12 Cab w/V30's
1x12 Cab w/Eminence Texas Heat


----------



## Robby the Robot

Zero currently. Working on getting a Vox VT120+. After reading this thread, I want more and I haven't even gotten the Valvetronix out yet!


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Thinking about selling my Ampeg VH140c, or maybe my rack minus the GSP1101


----------



## ras1988

3:
Mesa Boogie Mark IV (had it since I was 16 or so, just need to hold onto it for life at this point)
Diezel Herbert (was always curious about these finally saw what all of the fuss was about)
AXE-FX II (because I live in an apartment and need to do things after 8 pm  also sounds incredible)


----------



## baptizedinblood

84



Okay, _technically_ one.


----------



## MistaSnowman

I *used* to have a Blackstar HT-5 and a Marshall MG15CFR.

I *now* have a POD HD500 .


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

pods have been mentioned several times...

...must investigate!


----------



## Konfyouzd

HD500 is dope...


----------



## 1968 Charger B5

Fryette Ultra lead
Also have a rocktron chameleon that I really just hooked up to my laptop for recording, like I do anyway...
Was considering grabbin an engl one day either invader or powerball II, but not really necessary, the UL is insane...maybe just an axe-fx


----------



## Mega-Mads

4

Marshall Mg15cd
Peavey Bandit 112
Line 6 Spider valve Hd100 Head
Mesa Dual Rectifier Solo head


----------



## sage

Woohoo! Down to 2! My Mesa Single Rec and a little Champion 600 that lives at my in-laws' house for my nephew to use. Life is so much simpler with just the one amp.


----------



## TedEH

Vostre Roy said:


> Traynor YBA-1



Are you using the YBA-1 for bass or guitar? I know Traynor bass stuff is pretty solid, but so far I'm the only one I know using one of their guitar heads.

Kinda interesting story for my current guitar head (Traynor Custom Special 50):
I bought it from a guy who had an endorsement deal of some kind with Traynor, so I'm pretty sure he got the YCS50H I bought from him for free. Supposedly, he didn't like it much and had it "modded" by Traynor and sent back to him, and I bought it from him after that. No idea what was done to it, but it sounds a lot different than the standard ones.

Also used to own Randal RH150 and an old Behringer combo, but both broke down.


----------



## daniel_95

My main amp is currently an Engl screamer head with some Laney 4x12.
I use a Marshall valvestate 8080 1x12 for general practice/shenanigans.
I use to use a little RMS 1x6.5 combo speaker, I don't really consider it an amp.
I've got a Fender frontman 212r I'm currently trying to sell.

So three.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults

Cureently have 3 amps and two cabs. only have 3 pics one of them stays with my main stream metal style band ill edit if i ever take a pic but heres the other

non picture one is my Diamond Nitrox 100w

Rivera knuckle head ktre atop my jcm900 lead cab (old before they relabled 1960a)





EVH 5153 100w atop my splawn 4x12




anddd my Egnater vengeance also on my splawn cab


----------



## Dead Undead

Not enough.


Laney VH100R
Funny thing is I bought it after hearing a couple demos of the clean channel. 
I thought it would handle distortion well anyway, but I didn't think it'd be so monstrous. I'm in love with it.


----------



## Quitty

My one and only 89' Carvin X100B. 
Best clean channel i've heard, loud as two fucks and too powerful for it's own good (you can overload the internal components using the EQ. How silly is that?).

It's not good, honest love - but frankly, nothing i've met could do the job as well, and it was 200$, so...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ive about decided to sell 2 of my amps and get one really good one...

...still not sure what lol.


----------



## shawnt3

I own all of them!

IN MY AXE-FX II!!!!!!

Has this joke been used yet?


----------



## Darren James

Mesa Dual Rec solo head
Framus Cobra (modded)
1950's starlet amp
Vox Brian May model 
Behringer V-tone 2x12 
Peavy (can't remember the model)
Soon to be pod HD Pro


----------



## mcrdsd911

EVH 5150 50 watt
Roland JC-120

Its all I need right now.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Unlimited. I own a Kemper


----------



## vmFin

Do modellers count?

Peavey 6505 (+fryette fatbottom412)
JCM800 100w 1ch (+jcm800 412)
Fender 5E3-style modded circuit head with El34 and 6v6, double single-ended
Microcube RX for practice and easy carrying
POD HD400 for practice and easy recording
Zoomg H4 I use it backstage for warming up or for playing outside

and a dozen dist pedals.
Quite happy with these... Only gassing for a Fryette head sometimes


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

I used to have an Engl Screamer, but had to sell it cause I moved to a small apartment. So I own zero. It's all digital now.


----------



## col

Three, if I count the Kemper.

Mako Mak2 Dorado
Mesa Dual Rec rackmount
KPA


----------



## EricSVT18

Currently 1. It's a little peavey bandit 112 that I've had for 10 years that never gets used lol. I've had several different 5150s over the last 6 months but right now I'm all digital. HD500 and some nice monitors. I'm sure in a few months ill have another amp too. The 5150 was such a nice decoration too, I miss looking at it haha.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Ashdown Little Giant + AMT D2 = a 2x500 watt transistor Diesel wannabe. 
VHT / Fryette Sig:X
Orange crush pix stereo


----------



## mike90t09

Not including my computer, I have one 6505+. Including my computer I have several lol


----------



## BeyondDan

- Peavey 6505+ (head)
- Orange Micro Terror (that thing is so cute and funny)


----------



## thraxil

- Sunn SL160 combo
- Sunn Stinger practice amp
- Couple more cheapo practice amps that mostly gather dust in the corner but sometimes get set up for synth/drone experiments
- Bass rig: Behringer Bass V-Amp Pro preamp running into a Hartke bass amp
- Peavey Classic 50/50 power amp with a patch bay setup so I can run one of an ADA MP-1, Behringer V-Amp Pro, Digitech 2120, Pod X3 Live or Amptweaker Tight Metal into each channel. If it's just me, I run one of those out in stereo through both channels. If a friend's over, we can each run through each side. So that kind of counts as one amp, but is also kind of two or more... If I set the patches right in the patchbay, I can also run any of those preamps out through the studio monitors that are connected to the Pod.


----------



## ntroulis

Only two.
Diezel vh4s 96 bf
Masotti x100m
But always gasing for more


----------



## glpg80

ntroulis said:


> Diezel vh4s 96 bf


----------



## jd267

framus dragon
framus cobra
peavey 5150ii
93 mesa dual rec
mesa triple rec 3 ch
engl fireball 100
marshall kerry king 2203
H&K triamp mk2
Randall rg100es
Randall warhead first gen


I dont no why i own all these amps


----------



## TheAmercanLow

A Blackstar HT-5 for practicing and riff writing, and a Mesa Express for live use and for the band I'm in.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Still only two (Earforce Two and a Blackstar Ht-5)
However I noticed my GAS shifting from guitars to amps again.

So Imma sell the Ht-5 soon.

I would love to own an Ultralead after having tried one (second best Amp I have played, with the best being the Earforce Two I own) ...
And a Randall Thrasher would be nice.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

haha...so many amps, so little money.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Just one, my Mark V


----------



## MontaraMike

0 POD HD500


----------



## TheKindred

Engl E530
Engl E520
Engl Fireball
DualRec (3 chan)
6505+
Laney GL100
Velocity 300
Simulclass 2:90
Digitech1101
Avid 11r
Roland Cube
Various shite practice amps

....

I have too much gear. Seeing it written out makes me realize I need to thin the ranks and upgrade.


----------



## Khaerruhl

A bandit 112, A 6505+ combo, and a Kemper. If it counts, that is!


----------



## Judge_Dredd

A JCM900 4100 and a fender Mustang 1. Great little combo for jamming with friends.


----------



## Rizzo

A...ehm...Marshall MG15...does it count as an amp?


----------



## Shor

4!
ENGL Retro Tube 50 - Main amp
EVH 5153 50W - Trying to sell this (locally only tho), but no luck. Go figure seeing as everyone seems to be getting one here 
Vox AC4TV
Orange Dark Terror

I keep the small amps at my parents house so I have something to jam on when I'm visiting them.


----------



## Genome

I used to have a Mark V (which is like 9 amps in 1), now I have an Axe FX II/Matrix GT1000FX (which is like 91 amps in 1).

Needless to say, I like options...


----------



## daniel_95

I think the last time I posted here I had a fender 212r combo, anyways the lineup has changed now.

Engl Screamer 50 + Engl 4x12 w/v60s
Marshall Valvestate 8080 combo
Peavey Rockmaster Preamp


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

daniel_95 said:


> I think the last time I posted here I had a fender 212r combo, anyways the lineup has changed now.
> 
> Engl Screamer 50 + Engl 4x12 w/v60s
> Marshall Valvestate 8080 combo
> Peavey Rockmaster Preamp



nice line up...


----------



## haydn

3 amps...

Orange Rockerverb 100
Engl Blackmore
Peavey 6534+

Just got the Peavey last week so no new amps for me for at least a little while...


----------



## Nosedevil

POD HD Pro has solved the amp collecting/wife complaining issue.


----------



## Tommy

One. An old Vox ADVT30 that collects dust. I haven't used it in years. 

I only use my Axe Fx II. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## MetalGravy

Marshall VS100R
Blackstar HT-5
Ibanez Sound Wave 35


----------



## whatupitsjoe

peavey 6505+ (hoping to switch to a 5150 III soon)
blackstar ht-5

orange ppc-412


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Nosedevil said:


> POD HD Pro has solved the amp collecting/wife complaining issue.



 then we should all get one...


----------



## ZeroTolerance

Just two. Bogner Uberschall with matching cab and VHT Sig:X with matching cab  but I'm not so happy with that VHT... I thought I'll be playing some lighter stuff, but I'm not atm and it just collects the dust. VHT cabinet is awesome tho.


----------



## NinjaRaf

Does practice amp count? Currently, I've got a peavey vypyr 15, 5150 212, and a randall rh200...so I guess 3. Im looking to get a randall RD 45 or 20 sometime soon ish as well.


----------



## CanniballistiX

Peavey JSX
Ibanez TBX150h
Randall NB15 (practice amp)
Ampeg B2RE


----------



## knagy0325

I have *0* amps.  
Learn to play without amps.


----------



## MikeSweeney

zero at this point.


----------



## Kaickul

Peavey Bandit 112
Fender Mustang 2
Orange Micro Terror


----------



## jrstinkfish

Peavey VTM120 (trying to unload it, too much for me)
Jet City JCA20H (I love this little amp, surprised the hell out of me)

In the past year, I've had: Mesa Rectoverb 112, Orange Micro Terror, Peavey VTM60, Fender Mustang I, Peavey 5150, Vox Night Train 50 ... I guess you could say I'm not very patient when I can't find the tone I want  I think I am sticking with the Jet City ... for now.


----------



## longi

I have an MJW Orion, a Blackstar HT-5 and a modded Harley Benton GA-5 (Soon to be Sold.)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

jrstinkfish said:


> Peavey VTM120 (trying to unload it, too much for me)
> Jet City JCA20H (I love this little amp, surprised the hell out of me)
> 
> In the past year, I've had: Mesa Rectoverb 112, Orange Micro Terror, Peavey VTM60, Fender Mustang I, Peavey 5150, Vox Night Train 50 ... I guess you could say I'm not very patient when I can't find the tone I want  I think I am sticking with the Jet City ... for now.



looks like you spent a ton of money looking for your sound...

...hope you at least made some of it back


----------



## jrstinkfish

M3CHK1LLA said:


> looks like you spent a ton of money looking for your sound...
> 
> ...hope you at least made some of it back


And I still haven't found it! Actually I haven't spent much at all, either straight-up trades, or a little money added either way. The VTM I got in a bundle of gear, sold all of it except the VTM and made money off the deal. I just get a bit restless, plus I kinda like the chase and the hustle  Drives my wife nuts.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

#1 Crate GLX65 (1x12 combo): First amp and the one I've used for most of my guitar playing career. Sound is decent (although not great) and it's good for picking up and moving around. Currently living with me in case I ever need an amp for something, even though I'm no longer in a band due to a move.

#2 Peavey 5150 (2x12 combo): Have used it for some practice, one live show and some recording. Stored at my parents place in a different city; basically doesn't get used anymore since I don't have room for it in my apartment. 

Unfortunately none of my amps are really getting any use since I have no band to play with and probably wont for quite a while being in graduate school for the rest of my life. To make up for my lack of amp use I do <3 my Line 6 POD Studio GX paired with my computer


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

3, wishing it was 2. 
Ampeg vh140c (someone buy this!)
Peavey XXX
Randall RG13/Rocktron V300

I have this gear and I don't even use it. Can't find anyone in this town.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ ebay?


----------



## Sdrizis89

Currently have 3.
Engl savage 120 (main rig)
Marshall jcm900 that I use for fun/old school stuff
Line 6 spider valve that I want to throw out of my window. But really wanna sell it lol 

Looking to pick up a lower watt amp like an Evh 5150 iii or the new engl ironball. Gas and no money to fix it...story of my life lol


----------



## Forrest_H

Peavey Valveking 100 Watt

Fender Mustang I (for late night practice)

Fender Frontman 15g (never use, for obvious reasons)

some awful ibanez practice amp that came with my first guitar


----------



## Morax

I think I have a problem:

1973 Sunn Model T
1969 Sunn Sorado
1977 Sunn SL260
Orange Rocker 30
Vox Nighttrain 15
Marshall MG100 (mostly considered a shitty amp but sounds great for gritty black metal)
Line 6 AX2

I plan on picking up a 90s Model T reissue (If I can ever find one) as well as a Mode Four (since I'm a raging Woods of Ypres fanatic) and a vintage deluxe reverb.


----------



## JP Universe

Mesa Boogie Single Rectifier into 2x12
Axefx Ultra for studio into KrK's

100% satisfied with my setup. Only have guitar gas now


----------



## Jed

5150II and a microcube. I am trying to either snag an ht-5 or a thd hot plate to play the 5150II at lower levels.


----------



## Triple7

Axe Fx II into VHT 2/90/2

Pod XT Pro into Mesa Simul Class 2:90


----------



## ara_

I have one amp, my Kemper.
I also have a dusty shelf that can be used as a 212 practice combo (and has Fender Mustang IV on it) that I've been to lazy to sell so far


----------



## KevHo

I've got 3 but only use/need one. I'd love to rid myself of the Orange and EVH.

Diezel Herbert
Oranger Rockerverb 50
EVH 5153 50


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Mesa Dual Rectifier Rev G
B52 AT212 converted to a head (for sale)
Pod HD Pro/Rocktron Velocity 100 rack
Mako Pirahna Practice Combo

Since i've gotten the Pod HD my amps are collecting dust


----------



## Might-is-Right

Rhodes Colossus (main)
Engl Blackmore
Peavey XXX
Ampeg VH140c

Was thinking about a Randall Diavolo as one came up locally on CL. I would like to say that all of these serve a purpose but that wouldnt exactly be true. Dont really need this many amps lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

note to self:

go to music store & try out this *"pod"* ppl speak of...


----------



## cow 7 sig

mesa revg
randall t2
5150
5150II
jcm800
fender frontman 212


----------



## cipe

Just one, my mark IV. Looking to get something digital for when it's late, just not sure what...


----------



## BabUShka

Right now I've got two tube amps..
Orange OR15 and a MadAmp A15MKII. Both are 15W amps that play really loud. 

I built the Madamp about 2 years ago as a DIY project, its based on Fender-clean and Mesa high gain. Sounds nice.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ ive always wanted to try an orange amp...

...never knew anyone who had one.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

think im gonna throw a couple of mine up for sale and put it towards something else...


----------



## Iron Beard

I have a 6505+, an ampeg vh140c, and an ampeg ss150 1x12 combo. im also working out a deal to get a peavey ultra + since ive always wanted to try 1 and i havent had a chance yet. i also want to get another carvin v3.


----------



## infreaks

I have Mesa Boogie Mark V, Roland AC-60 and Laney Lionheart 212 cab


----------



## ExDementia

I have way too many:

Ampeg VH140c
Randall RG100es
Carvin V3m
B-52 AT100 (don't use it anymore, but it's way underrated.)
Krank Rev Jr Pro 20w (trying to sell it)
EHX 22 Cal + Amptweaker TightMetal (my home setup)
and a Spyder III that is collecting dust under my bed 

And I'm still GASing for a Yamaha T50/T100 and an AMT Stonehead. I have a problem.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ yes...way too many. share with us!


----------



## hairychris

Diezel Einstein prototype - lives at rehearsal studio
Marshall JCM900 4100 - currently used as a bookshelf
Modded VHT Special 6 - the new VHT, not the proper one. A good little amp though!
Ampeg BR2 - currently at a mate's house


----------



## Luke Acacia

Updated now with a few new goodies.

Amps
ENGL Powerball II
B52 AT100 (ENGL backup)

Peavey 6505
Laboga Mr Hector (6505 backup)

Randall RH150 G3+ (solid state goodness)

Randal RG75 combo (combo practice)

Cabs
White Marshall 1960A
Black Marshall 1960A 
Randall Warhead 
Blackstar 2x12 

These days I use the tube amps in 2 different bands, I use the ENGL/B52 for my darker black metal band and the 6505/Mr Hector for more fun deathcore band.

When jamming at home I never turn any of them on, I just run Peavey Revalver and go for my life, its been a godsend to not have to worry about wearing out tubes when all I do is turn on my computer, plug into interface and I have a great tone right there.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ you have waaaayyy too many lol


----------



## Cool711

Marshall Silver Jubilee 2555
Mesa Mark IV and IIC+
Diezel Herbert
Randall RG100HT


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

lol...i just found my little micro marshall amp.

i forgot all about it.


----------



## Forrest_H

Updated now:

Peavey 5150 2x12 combo
Peavey Valveking VK100 Half Stack
Acoustic B-20 Bass Amp

Basically added the 5150 and got rid of the Fender Mustang (Gave it to my girlfriend)


----------



## mesaboogie6l6

Mesa Mark III Coliseum 300, Mesa Dual Rec RevF, Mesa DC-5B, Mesa studio preamp


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Forrest_H said:


> Updated now:
> 
> Peavey 5150 2x12 combo
> Peavey Valveking VK100 Half Stack
> Acoustic B-20 Bass Amp
> 
> Basically added the 5150 and got rid of the Fender Mustang (Gave it to my girlfriend)



nice killection!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

How's the amp build going


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Tube amp:

- Peavey 5150 2x12 combo

Solid State amp:

- Crate GLX65 1x12 combo


----------



## metaljohn

Just have a JCM 2000 and a Crate Excalibur at the moment.

I just need a VH140c and a Marshall 8100 and I'll be set.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Updated:
Pod HD Pro/ Mesa 50/50
Spider 4 15 by couch

Thats all, the Pod has allowed me to sell the rest without really missing them


----------



## Pav

Right now:
Mesa F-30
(new) Mesa Dual Rectifier

Hoping for a Stiletto or Mark series in the near future.


----------



## casketshrine

Right now 2 rigs:
JVM 410H 
ENGL E530 -> Mesa 50/50

Apart from that, Axe Fx Ultra & Axe Fx II.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

casketshrine said:


> ...Apart from that, Axe Fx Ultra & Axe Fx II.



what is the reason you own both? isnt the II a lot better?


----------



## casketshrine

M3CHK1LLA said:


> what is the reason you own both? isnt the II a lot better?



I dig the Rectos on Axe Fx Ultra very much! Yes, Axe II sounds dead close to a real amp but I really dig some of the amp models on Ultra. I love Das Metal on Axe II but on Ultra, I get a different but equally aggressive rhytm tone with it. For e.g. 

https://soundcloud.com/casketshrine/vh4


----------



## youngmanblues

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Mesa Dual Rectifier Rev G
> B52 AT212 converted to a head (for sale)
> Pod HD Pro/Rocktron Velocity 100 rack
> Mako Pirahna Practice Combo
> 
> Since i've gotten the Pod HD my amps are collecting dust



exactly the same here haha


----------



## maliciousteve

2.

Practice:
Line 6 Spider III 15

Main:
Samson Power Conditioner
Digitech GSP1101
Peavey Classic 120 Poweramp
Marshall 2 x 12 1936


----------



## SjPedro

I have a Fender G-DEC 15w in my classroom and a Spider III 75W for practicing at home or with the band in case the P.A is unavailable

live: Straight to the PA with the HD500X


----------



## Azathoth43

Only amps I have are a BritTone Brit50. It's a JCM800 clone but it's all hand wired. also a Roland JC120 that looks like it was hit by a train.

I've also got a Recto 2x12 cab, a no name 4x12, and a Grendel Dead Room iso cab.

Thinking of selling it all since I don't play in bands anymore and they're just taking up space.


----------



## Ulvhedin

One, apart from a vht poweramp.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

1.EVH 5150iii 50watt.

had it 1 day 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/249926-nad-5150iii-50w.html


----------



## Vhyle

Line 6 Spider II 150w as far as an actual amp, but that's it. Played through a Legion 4x12 with Madison Archers.

Digitech RP150 processor for headphone practice, recording interface and the like.


----------



## asfeir

These 2:


----------



## coldandhomeless

2 carvin v3 heads
1972 randall alpha
1974 carvin st 2400
Peavey Windsor 
Modded peavey valveking
Crate gx600
Randall rh200
2 vox valvetronix 120w combos
Vox valvetronix 20+
Peavey 6505+ 112
Crate gt1200h
Randall rx120h
Marshall mosfet lead 100
Fender bronco tweed practice amp
Oh shit.... Tome to downsize.... Lol


----------



## Eric Von Kimble

Line 6 2x10
Just ordered a Fender Mustang 8in for portability and practice.

I am selling the line 6 to get a Roland 2x12


----------



## mesaboogie6l6

just bought another amp, so now I have: 

90' Mesa Mark III Coliseum 300 
96' Mesa Dual Rectifier RevisionF
96' Mesa Triple Rectifier, RevisionF 
91' Mesa DC-5B 
91' Mesa studio preamp


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

ive got a 

VHT Pitbull 45
VHT Deliverance 60
Orange PPC412 

with hopes of aquiring a VHT Sigx and a EVH 5153


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

LONG LIVE THE SPIDER III 15
>got this one because my guitar teacher had one and I loved it; wonderfully cheap and a massive improvement over the starter Fender thing

EVH 5150 III 50 watt
Orange PPC112
>She's a beast in the bedroom and a monster in the studio. Small, loud, and mean.


----------



## Nihtegesa

Blackheart BH5h
Vox Night Train
Baron Snott Watt
Randall RG13 -> Isp Stealth

All into a Mesa Rectifier 2x12


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

may be picking up a mesa, stay tuned...


----------



## msalazar

Orange OR50
VHT Deliverance 60
Framus Dragon
Marshall JCM900 2x12 Combo
Marshall 1960 4x12
Orange PPC4x12
Axefx Ultra


----------



## Razor Eater

-Mesa Road King 1
-Peavey xxx 60 watt combo
-Jackson JG-2 50 watt head
-Fender M-80 rackmount Head
-Vox Valvetronix 15 watt combo
-Hartke LH1000

Damn I need to cut back.....so I can buy more


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Blackstar Artisan 100 

Marshall MGFX15


----------



## TeeWX

-Peavey 5150
-Line 6 Spider Valve MKii


----------



## fps

None. Ask me again tomorrow....


----------



## TemjinStrife

-Budda Superdrive 30
-Sunn T50C
-Mesa F-30
-Marshall JCM1
-Marshall JVM1
-Vox AC4TV
-Aguilar Tone Hammer 500
-Line 6 LD Studio 110


----------



## mcleanab

ISP Theta Preamp
(Using to record direct sometimes with cab sims from a Rocktron Xpression)
ISP Theta Combo

Was thinking about grabbing up another e530 or a Mesa Triaxis or Recording Preamp, but I think I'll not for a while... every time I think I want to try something new, I start tweaking what I got for a while and everything seems brand new.


----------



## JohnnyCNote

JohnnyCNote said:


> Are you planning on opening a music store?



Well little late but as they say, better late than never. In other words, sorry for the delay! I do have a couple of items I need to post on eBay including a brand-new, never used Blue Spark microphone


----------



## DoomJazz

0.






No, POD and Cube, you do not count.


----------



## Jayd41

No cabs, practice amps or Tubemeisters pictured here, but this is most of them.


----------



## MistaSnowman

^LOTS of money spent there!!!


----------



## pstar

17


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

some ppl love amps waaay tooo much lol...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

anyone get an amp with their tax returns?


----------



## Paincakes

2 amps here.
A Mesa Mark IV head for teh loud (through a Marshall cab)
A Line 6 Spider IV 75 for the ... well never. It stays off :/

Not an amp, but definitely gets the most use: Pod HD500, through my PC (headphones or monitor speakers).


----------



## Stooly

4 amps here.

(2) Mesa Dual Rec. rackmount heads. 1 rev F, 1 rev. G
Engl Powerball v.1
H & K Coreblade


----------



## Konfyouzd

2 now...

-Kemper
-Fender Mustang III


----------



## ambler3

Only two, Modded Peavey 6505+ 112 (made into head + cab, retolexed in white  + LED strip mod) and a Kustom HD100, it may be SS however when I want a more marshally or stoner/doom sound I use it. Bloody loud too.

Cab wise, got the Peavey cab with a Emi V12, a Harley benton 2x12 w/ vintage 30s and a Fender Fm412.


----------



## darkinners

I don't consider AXE FX an amp, so

4 amps

1. EVH 5150 III 50w head x2
2. Orange Tiny Terror
3. Bad Cat Hot Cat 30R 2x12 combo


----------



## abandonist

Dear god, I have amps I've forgotten I own...


----------



## dedsouth333

2 but soon to be just one as soon as I get my Vypyr sold.

1. Laney IRT Studio
2. Peavey Vypyr 30 w/Sanpera II


----------



## Kullerbytta

Peavey Bandit 112 (red line series)
Peavey Vypyr 75
Laney Ironheart IRT60H 

Not counting my newly aquired Axe Fx Ultra


----------



## taliababa

Diezel VH4 and Mesa Mark V.


----------



## karjim

3 Heads for everything:
Laney VH100 (main amp as a lead player)
Engl Savage 60 (studio uses for rhythms)
Randall RH200SC (an old bastard with some Dimebag in there (really really mean SS amp)

Torpedo Live and Mesa 212

Sold a 6505 and Hughes and Ket tube 100 4 years ago.


----------



## DestroyerD

a single DAR FBM100H


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

some nice rigs fo sho...


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly

5150 iii 50 watt, matching 2 x 12. Also have a Roland Cube 30 for practice. I'm happy


----------



## PBGas

I just sold my JVM410HJS....

Now I only have a Kemper Power Rack and a Marshall Slash SL-5 combo. That being said, I'm pretty darn happy with the both of them!


----------



## Allealex

None  I don't gig or anything and I'm strictly a bedroom player, so I really could't justify having an amp. I used to own a Peavey 6505+ 112 that I modded into head but it was a bit overkill for what I needed so I sold it. I currently own only a Pod HD500 and even if I'm not completely satisfied with it and I miss the tube-vibe I know it's the right thing for me


----------



## Thanatopsis

3:

Peavey Rockmaster into Classic 60/60 for gigs and practice
Marshall MG100FX w/ Crate 4x12 I picked up for cheap that I leave at home
Small Crate practice amp, don't even know the model since it's at a friends house now; it's pretty much for situation like that when I want something portable but not for anything really important. Got it for like $25-30 used at GC years ago.

I'd really like to build one in the not too distant future. Might just do a preamp first though.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Two:

#1 Peavey 5150 combo (2x12) - Tube
#2 Crate GLX65 combo (1x12) - SS

-Line 6 POD Studio (since i'm not really in a band at this time this is the only thing i've been using)


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Two heads: a Mark V and 5150III mini

Two cabs: Mesa Traditional/Stiletto 4x12 and a Rectifier 2x12

My friend's other Traditional 4x12 has been sitting in my practice space so long it almost counts as mine


----------



## cdf294

Now down to 4- 2 tube and 2 SS.
I have 4 but there are others in the house since the wife has a couple of amps.

Engl and VHT tube heads. 
Hafler SS power amp/Engl preamp 
Carvin SS power amp/11Rack


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

3 as of now 
5150 III
Randall RG80 1x12 combo(very good amp)
Rocktron Velocity 1x8 combo(moves around the house never know when a riff may pop in your head) thats it as of now but will change like always lol.


----------



## protest

3, soon to hopefully be 2 and then back to 3 lol.

Mesa Mark IV short head
Mesa Min Rec (For Sale)
Orange OR15

Incoming Fryete GP/DI, though I'm not sure if it's considered more recording device than amp.


----------



## Triple7

EVH 5150 III 100watt Ivory
Fractal Audio Axe Fx II mkII
VHT 2/90/2
Mesa Simulclass 2:90


----------



## Mklane

Rhodes Gemini
Vht/Fryette Pitbull UL
Engl Savage 120
Ampeg Vh140
Axe Fx Ultra
Mesa 2:90
Might be time to sell some shit


----------



## protest

Mklane said:


> Rhodes Gemini
> Vht/Fryette Pitbull UL
> Engl Savage 120
> Ampeg Vh140
> Axe Fx Ultra
> Mesa 2:90
> Might be time to sell some shit



Yea dude you can't have all that. I mean I'll do you a favor and take the Engl off your hands. I'll PM you my address, you just let me know when it's in the mail


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

starting to gas over amps instead of guitars...


----------



## geese_com

Three (one is a Yamaha THR10X, so it is kind of an amp)


----------



## s_k_mullins

Just 2 at the moment... EVH 5150 III and Fender Super-Sonic. 

But those new Randalls have caught my interest.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Sold my Mark V shortly after my last post in this thread, so I'm back to just one head; my 5150III mini. 

Still have my two cabs and my friend's is still here  

I'm toying with the idea of selling/trading my Recto 2x12 for a 5150 2x12 combo or 5150/6505 head, though.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

I haven't read the whole thread but am I the only one with one amp????

Maybe I should start my own thread!!!????

"How many of you own just one amp?"


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^the guy right above you


----------



## cereal_guy

Amps:
ENGL Fireball 100 (6L6)
Orange Dual Terror (EL84)
Randall RG13 into an ISP Stealth Power amp (all solidstate)

Cabs:
Marshall M412B (4x12)
Orange PPC112 (1x12)


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ^the guy right above you



maybe I should edit my initial post to "I havent read the whole thread, nor even the post above this one... "


----------



## UncurableZero

106 amps in my PODxt and the two amps in my studio monitors 
I've had a tube amp and while it wasn't anything special it was way too much for my apartment so I'm better off without one for now.


----------



## Insinfier

Two. 5150 III 50 watt...

...and a 5150 212 that needs repairs.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

UncurableZero said:


> 106 amps in my PODxt and the two amps in my studio monitors
> I've had a tube amp and while it wasn't anything special it was way too much for my apartment so I'm better off without one for now.



you a funny man...

me haz over 200 in my line 6 jam 

oh! and drums


----------



## broj15

2. Fender hot rod deville 410 and a Hartke VX3500.


----------



## desmondtencents

rack stuff:
Eleven Rack
Bass POD xt pro
amps:
Randall RG100SC 2x12 combo
Fender FM 2x12 combo
Marshall JCM2000 DSL
Egnater Vengeance
cabs:
Marshall 1960 Lead w/ stock G12T75's
Avatar Traditional 4x12 w G12T100's
Crate V-Series 2x12

Gonna keep the rack stuff for recording and the half stacks but I need to sell off the combos and the 2x12. Considering using the Eleven Rack in 4CM with one of the half stacks just for effects and maybe selling the other half stack but I can't decide which one I would keep out of the two


----------



## Wickedout2014

Like 5 right now. Their in my sig! I love all them. But my favorite is my EVH 5150 III! The thing is a beast!


----------



## pablod

I've got nowadays:
Peavey 5150 II
Krank Rev Pro 20 watt


----------



## thepylestory

1.VHT D60
2.EVH 5153
3.Mesa Dual Rec Rev F
4.Peavy 5150 w/FJA Metal Mod
5.Fender Vibrosonic 1x15


----------



## swollenpickle

I miss my 5150ii


----------



## schecter_c7

I have four right now:
-Mesa Boogie Roadster (6l6)
-Blackstar Series One 100 (el34)
-Peavey 3120 (el34)
-Egnater Tourmaster 4212 (6l6)

Considering selling the peavey though, it's a great amp but it just doesn't sound nearly as good as the others


----------



## Thanatopsis

3

Rockmaster into Classic 60/60
Marshall MG100FX that stays at home
little 15w Crate practice amp that I bought for $20 as something small and portable


----------



## yingmin

Fender G Dec 3 and Line 6 Lowdown 15 for home practice
Music Man 212HD130 and Acoustic 126 for vintage tones.
Soldano Supercharger GTO as a preamp through a Marshall 9200 power amp, into a pair of custom Mesa 2x12 cabs
Eden WTDI through the Marshall into a Mesa Powerhouse 1000 4x10 + 1x15 cab


----------



## spawnofthesith

Two:
Fryette Pittbull 50/cl
'71 Sunn Concert Lead


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

in all these years ive never owned a marshall stack...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Haha...may be getting a mini stack if things work out.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

spawnofthesith said:


> Two:
> Fryette Pittbull 50/cl
> '71 Sunn Concert Lead



I wanna hear that Pittbull 50!


----------



## Dabo Fett

Too many...
Mesa Mark V
Mesa Dual Rectifer
Randal RH100ES
Orange Jim Root Terror
Univox random old combo


----------



## protest

Down to just 1 

VHT Pittbull 50cl

And waiting somewhat patiently for my Fryette GP/DI.


----------



## Stijnson

Do VST amp sims count?? No? Too bad, then Im only left with: 
A Fender '77 Vibro Champ (for the Brootz!)
A Laney IRT Studio

Jealous of some of you here though!


----------



## MaxSwagger

Have had a few different ones throughout the years but down to just my Peavey 6505+ and Marshall 8100. Kinda torn between a Mesa and VHT/Fryette for my next amp purchase.


----------



## zilla

mesa mark 5
rivera venus 5
EVH 5150 III 100 watt

i have a thing for amps with "5" in the name i guess


----------



## asher

ALL THE AMPS!

Because I have an Axe-Fx 

Before that, it was really two at any point, a Blackstar HT-5R back home in CA for practice (no guitar there now though... I should sell it) and whatever I was using here. That went Mark III black stripe 112, then a 6505+ 112, then a Mark IVb 112. I just don't do enough or have the space to justify more than one real amp.


----------



## rokket2005

5 guitar amps:
Rivera K-Tre Reverb
VHT Pittbull Classic
ENGL Invader 100
Mesa Dual Rec Tremoverb
Bogner Ecstasy Classic

Really would like something Voxy, like a Matchless or Top Hat. Also a DMoll, or a VH4.

I also have a Mesa MPulse 600 bass amp thats pretty tits


----------



## ThrustTony

I own thousands of amps cause I own a Kemper


----------



## HateTank

Marshall 77' JMP MKII 100watt
Fender Super 60W 1x12 combo amp/Red knob series
Blackstar HT-50


----------



## Jake

Well when it comes to actual amps I have a shitty Fender Frontman 25r that never gets turned on.

Then there's old faithful my 5150ii that I love dearly but ya know the times are a changin'





Currently have the Axe Fx with me at school though through some KRK's. I love my tone from both the Peavey and the Fractal though.


----------



## aprilia4life

5150III Fiddy, OD808 boosted with an MXR 10 EQ. It's the bawse...

Also, a Yamaha THR10X, it's so damn useful for song play alongs. Goes hand in hand with my 5153.

I wouldn't mind an Axe one day, don't see the point in owning more tube amps, especially considering their cost in Australia.


----------



## TemjinStrife

-Budda Superdrive 30
-Sunn T50C
-Mesa F-30
-Mesa Mini Rectifier
-Marshall JCM1
-Marshall JVM1
-Randall RD20
-Aguilar Tone Hammer 500
-(still waiting for my) Fryette GP/DI


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Two : An MG15CFX which doesn't get used and a Jet City Amplification 22H


----------



## Aso

Currently at six amps

Laney Hardcore guitar amp
Landey Hardcare bass amp
Marshall DSL1H
Marshall JCM 900 SL-X 2500
Peavey 5150
Soldano HR50


----------



## Lifestalker

One at the moment:
*
Rhodes Colossus H-100*

However, I want a Suhr PT100, block letter 5150 and the one I'll probably never have... Tapp Iratus.


----------



## op1e

Had 3 till Thursday, sold the rack rig.

EVH Mini/GSP 1101
Peavey Ultra 120 (out of order, burnt resistor)
Marshall 9005/Art Dst-4

Serious sellers remorse on that one, but bad month. I picked up the ART for $50 on a whim. Didn't really mess with it till I set it up to demo it for the guy. Its a bassy preamp like some said. But once I threw the Bad Monkey in front it came alive, even on the cleans. Plus I only ever heard it thru Rocket 50's in my ADA cabs. Thru my Swamp Thangs the setup was something I would be more than happy to play live with.


----------



## mr11

Down to just my Mako Mak 4 + VHT 2/50/2 rig right now. Fryette Sig:X is on the way though!

This last year I've been through an H&K Tube 100, Mesa Mark IV, and EVH 5150iii. I miss the Mark already.


----------



## sandwichamwin

Trying to cut down, managed to sell my Dual Rectifier and VH100R recently.

Now rocking with:
- Triaxis/2:90
- Homemade 5w for practice.
- Homemade 20w for when I cbf dragging my rack to rehearsal.

Missing my Dual Rectifier already and thinking about building a preamp to throw in with my Triaxis 

I love amps


----------



## JD27

EVH 5150 III 50w
Mesa .50 Caliber +
Laney IRT-Studio
Marshall MG100 (complete turd that I got for free 10 years ago)
Peavey Bandit 65 (my first amp)


----------



## TRENCHLORD

95 revG dual 
series2 single 
multi-watt triple 

Obviously the power sections are all different, but what has surprised me is that all three preamps are voiced a bit differently, and that's even running them all through the same (triple's) power section for comparison.
Both the single and the triple sound more open and the knobs seem more sensitive (like they just do a bit more or have more sweep).
The older dual sounds more compressed and is less picky to dial in IMO.


----------



## zakattak192

Behold my tower of power:





Sunn Sorado
Orange CR120
EVH 5150iii 50w

and a Peavey Mark IV bass head from the 80s.


----------



## protest

How do you like the CR120? I'm going to want another Orange at some point. I owned an OR15 for a while, and I figured I'd pick one of those up again but SS is cheaper and requires less maintenance.


----------



## Splenetic

One. It's broken and it pisses me off every time I look at it. :s


----------



## ghostred7

No pics, but these are my 2 amps....only 1 in use at any given time mostly

Line 6 Spider Valve HD100 MKII
Line 6 Pod Pro HD + Art SLA1

EDIT: + Alto TS-115W if that counts. It has an amp built in lol


----------



## jbailes

Presently, I have a mesa dc-5 combo and a 6505+ 112 combo. I plug into an aby switch and play both amps together. The 65605, however has so much mid freq presence that can't be dialed out. So I'm prolly gonna replace that with a used mesa rectoverb 50 combo I'm eyeballin'. Then I can get the recto sound and the mark series sound all at once.


----------



## zakattak192

protest said:


> How do you like the CR120? I'm going to want another Orange at some point. I owned an OR15 for a while, and I figured I'd pick one of those up again but SS is cheaper and requires less maintenance.



I absolutely love the CR120. I got it as something for me to play live at house shows and the like, so I don't have to drag my EVH around and have to watch it like a hawk, and it definitely does the job more than well. Without changing any knobs I can go from playing stuff from Sleep's Holy Mountain to playing Repulsion or Napalm Death riffs and it does them both perfectly. It's definitely the best S.S. amp I've ever played. Definitely the perfect backup amp for me, but if I didn't have my EVH I would have no problem using the Orange as my main rig.


----------



## Omura

just one, H&K tubemeister 18.

can't say it's my dream amp, I do like it though.


----------



## Nillet

My current ones are:

Engl Invader 100
JCM 2555SL
Engl Ironball
THR10

The Invader and Marshall are in the states at a buddy's house...I miss those guys like family


----------



## oniduder

DAR Fbm
DAR Tuzzia
DAR Forza

bababoosh


----------



## tupesaku

At the moment I have:

Hughes & Kettner Coreblade
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier, 3 channel
EVH 5150 lll 50w
Laney GC 30, an old transistor amp...actually the first I ever bought


----------



## Vince Marrone

No pics, but they are these:

Fender 1992 '63 Vibroverb reissue
1977 Fender Vibro Champ (getting repaired!)
2008 Fender Princeton Reverb reissue
2013 Fender Jazzmaster Ultralight
Fishman Loudbox Mini -for Gypsy jazz


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

gonna see what small amps guitar center may have on sale for black friday...


----------



## yingmin

yingmin said:


> Fender G Dec 3 and Line 6 Lowdown 15 for home practice
> Music Man 212HD130 and Acoustic 126 for vintage tones.
> Soldano Supercharger GTO as a preamp through a Marshall 9200 power amp, into a pair of custom Mesa 2x12 cabs
> Eden WTDI through the Marshall into a Mesa Powerhouse 1000 4x10 + 1x15 cab



I'm currently selling the Music Man and Acoustic, because I just don't use them and they're not really practical for my purposes. I might sell the Powerhouse, and depending on how much I like the Eleven Rack once I take it home, I may even sell the Soldano, 9200 and Mesa cabs.


----------



## ibanice

Two amps.

Bogner Überschall rev-1
Blackstar ht-40 Combo


----------



## narad

oniduder said:


> DAR Fbm
> DAR Tuzzia
> DAR Forza
> 
> bababoosh



Have DAR even made three amps? Shenanigans!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i can add one more to the list...just picked up a small practice amp.

nad thread coming soon...


----------



## ridner

Peavey XXX
Bugera 6262


----------



## WarMachine

Peavey 5150
2 Rocktron Velocity 300's


----------



## Warg Master

Mesa Mark V
Peavey XXX
space for a pre amp and Peavey 50/50

great amps... Looking to grow the collection...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Warg Master said:


> Mesa Mark V
> Peavey XXX
> space for a pre amp and Peavey 50/50
> 
> great amps... Looking to grow the collection...



i would have to get rid of something in order to get a masa stack...


----------



## Bohmer

Currently pretty content with amps....

Mesa 2:90 (main)
Marshall 9200 (back up)
Marshall 8008 (back up for the back up)

For bass-
Carvin R600


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i can add one more to the list...just picked up a small practice amp.
> 
> nad thread coming soon...



haha...i cant believe what i just bought 

details later


----------



## ESPImperium

Two.

Mesa F30 Head
Roland Microcube

Next year my plans are to get rid of the F30 and replace it with a Mark V 25W and get a Orange OR15 for a single channel amp.


----------



## mesaboogie6l6

(2) Mesa Triple rec 2 channel rev f
(1) Mesa Dual rec 2 channel rev f
(1) Mesa Mark III Coliseum 300 blue stripe
(1) Mesa DC-5B
(1) Mesa studio pre

(2) Mills 4X12 cabinets bought from Bill Keliher of Mastodon
(2) Mesa 4X12 Cabs, one loaded with EVM-12L


----------



## shredmaestrobri

Line 6 Spider IV 150 watts 212 for louder applications

Blackstar ID60 for loud and lightweight applications

Blackstar ID30 for low volume practice


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

I have a JVM 410h which I use most of the time. I also have a Mesa Boogie Road King 2x12 combo which I'm going to sell. Could not get my head around that amp at all!!! Guess I'm too used to Marshalls.


----------



## narad

Ugh, I used to have 4 modded marshall style amps stacked on each other, as well as an Engl SE and a Mesa combo. Then the axe-fx was released! Now it's just a Matamp 1224 mkII for handling the doomy analog stuff the modelers still don't quite do convincingly.


----------



## mnemonic

Marshall 8080 Valvestate Combo

Axe FX II 

And a plethora of iOS and PC modelers that don't really get much use anymore.


----------



## protest

Back to two, but soon to be down to one again.

VHT Pittbull 50cl
Rhodes Colossus


----------



## narad

protest said:


> Back to two, but soon to be down to one again.
> 
> VHT Pittbull 50cl
> Rhodes Colossus



Which one stays?


----------



## BaptizedBurning

I have a 5150 II and a Mesa Mini Rectifier. I'm interesting in getting another lunchbox amp, but I'd still love to have either an Axe-Fx or a Kemper. A Kemper seems to be more in favor of what I want, but a used Ultra would be a lot cheaper. The used market on Kempers isn't much cheaper than a brand new one. Hopefully Kemper will release an upgraded model and the 1st gens will go for cheaper used.


----------



## protest

narad said:


> Which one stays?



I haven't A/B'd them yet, just been playing through the Colossus since I got it last week. The Rhodes has way more going on, but it was also like $1500 more. I'll see once I A/B them, but my guess is the Rhodes will be staying.


----------



## SqWark

Currently just an Engl Ironball and a FJA FH-100. The FJA sounds awesome but is just a little loud for bedroom use haha. 
Just sold my 6505+ and Carvin x-100b to go towards the new gear funds


----------



## RobbYoung

An old(ish!) Randall RH150 with matching 4x12 that I got off Gumtree for £100. Bloody bargain.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

RobbYoung said:


> An old(ish!) Randall RH150 with matching 4x12 that I got off Gumtree for £100. Bloody bargain.



congrats...

...wish i could find a deal like that


----------



## RobbYoung

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...wish i could find a deal like that



I failed to factor in the petrol cost to get it, something which I'd assume is more of an issue in the US, due to country size.

I'm not gonna try my luck too much with the cheap, _cheap_ stuff, but this was too good to miss.


----------



## monkeysuncle

No pics, but only two currently :

1978 Peavey 400 series Musician head
Sunn Beta Lead 1x12 combo (has an issue where the volume doesn't really go that loud, but snagged it at a hippie music store for $50 because they had never heard of it )

Sadly, living in a small apartment I never get to play them, so I'm stuck with my PODxt and cheap thrift store headphones.


----------



## ricky bobby

I tend to hoard music gear...

Hughes & Kettner Triamp MKI 
Marshall 1959 MKII
Mesa Nomad 55
Peavey Classic 50 combo
Fender Pro Jr.
Little fender s.s. practice amp..
And does a ADA MP1 preamp count?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

RobbYoung said:


> I failed to factor in the petrol cost to get it, something which I'd assume is more of an issue in the US, due to country size.
> 
> I'm not gonna try my luck too much with the cheap, _cheap_ stuff, but this was too good to miss.



gas recently dropped from near $4 per gallon to $1.89 the past couple days


----------



## yingmin

M3CHK1LLA said:


> gas recently dropped from near $4 per gallon to $1.89 the past couple days



It's pretty tragicomic how cheap gas is here. The first time I went to Korea, I saw a sign on a gas station advertising gas at something like 2000 won (roughly $2), and was shocked. Then I realized that that was PER LITER. Good thing Korea is such a small country.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

some deals are worth the drive tho...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

M3CHK1LLA said:


> some deals are worth the drive tho...



Truth  I've done some driving for some great deals like a ~2 hour drive to trade my Triple Rec straight across for a Mark V and a ~3 hour drive for my cab; a 4x12 Mesa Traditional in hot white bronco AND a live-in road case for $580


----------



## ricky bobby

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Truth  I've done some driving for some great deals like a ~2 hour drive to trade my Triple Rec straight across for a Mark V and a ~3 hour drive for my cab; a 4x12 Mesa Traditional in hot white bronco AND a live-in road case for $580



And to think you can score triple recs for under 800 around here...  I took a 5 hour drive to Chicago to pick up a mint Marshall 1959 for $600 one Sunday afternoon. Even with gas factored in I still won the internet that day.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I now own two amps  just picked up a 6505 2x12 combo this past Sunday and it's siiiick. I had posted in May (a few pages back) about possibly getting one and finally found the right deal  

NAD thread should be up this weekend once I can really mess around with it at volume and try hooking it up to my Mesa 4x12 to compare the V30's to the stock Sheffields. 

Quick pic:


----------



## Threadnaught

Laney Ironheart 60 with the IRT 212 cab
Line6 Amplifi 150
Orange micro terror with the 8" speaker 

Love the Laney, use it all the time. It's my main rig with a pod hd500, protones misha sig overdrive and most recent acquisition blueSky reverb. 

The Line6 is fun and lets me jam along quickly (and mindlessly when I want to) with some familiar favourites. 

The Orange is Surprisingly Loud


----------



## gujukal

Only my EVH 5150 III 50W but that amp is sick. Will also probably buy a used Bugera 333XL Infinium which will be used in the rehearsal.


----------



## vividox

ENGL Fireball 100 + ENGL 2x12 PRO Cab w/ v30s
- For all intents and purposes, my only amp. It gets 100% of my play time. 

Marshall Valvetone 2x12 Combo
- Taking up space at a friend's house. The input is shoddy, and I could probably fix it for cheap, but why bother when I've got the ENGL?

Marshall 10W Practice Amp
- Dust collector, extraordinaire.


----------



## Gren

0.5

My power amp has shat the bed and I've realized now I need a backup to rehearse with.

Can still run my AMT P2 through PA but that sounds like ass.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

I own 3:

Mesa Mark V
Peavey 6505
Engl Fireball 100

Too pretty for me to sell the ones I don't use :')


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

looking for a marshall mini stack


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Hughes & Kettner Tube 100

Peavey JSX

Pretty sure the JSX is getting moved along to pay for something else. 6505 mini or 5153 mini, can't decide.


----------



## Stemp Fester

Mesa MkV Custom Combo
Mesa Express 5:50 Combo
Fender Concert (haven't switched it on in years - possibly going to use it as a part trade-in on a PRS)


----------



## lewis

Line 6 Pod HD Pro

Line 6 UX1 Podfarm with all packages

Line 6 Vetta II

Blackstar ID100 head

Laney Ironheart 120 watt

Blackstar Fly Mini stereo amp


----------



## Mordacain

Currently: 5 (7 if you include preamps)

Mesa Boogie Mark III Blue Stripe (heavily modded) combo. Sadly not used anymore while living in an apartment.

Randall Diavlo RD1 Head (mainly used as a poweramp)

Blackstar ID: Core 40 (primarily my TV amp)

Yamaha THR5 (the travel amp)

and the newest: a Hotone Legacy Heart Attack with matching Nano Cabinet (badass and my new favorite)

Preamps:

Handwired Fender AB763 circuit (Bandmaster, Deluxe Reverb) preamp. Took a tumble while moving so hopefully still works ok

AMT F1 (used in place of the AB763 pre to add a foot-switchable clean channel and pedal platform to the Randall and now the Hotone.


----------



## geekusa

Fryette Pittbull 100CL
Randall V2

GAS'ing for a Blackmore.


----------



## Thanatopsis

3 currently

Crate GFX-15 - shitty little practice amp that got for $15 and only use once in a great while as something ultra-portable to bring to a friends house late at night for low volume jamming with just another guitarist or bassist

Marshall MG100FX - I don't really know why I have this thing. The only time it's been used was for a few weeks when I first got my Rockmaster preamp and didn't have have a power amp yet. It actually wasn't half bad using it as a power amp only running the RM into the effects loop return.

Peavey Rockmaster & Classic 60/60 power amp - This is the one I use regularly. It even sounds great at extremely low volumes in my apartment late at night. Granted it sounds a .... of a lot better when it's turned up more, but when I first got it I was very pleasantly surprised at the bedroom volume tone.


----------



## ridner

currently 2


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

have 2 currently

1. Pod HD/Mesa 50/50 rack setup. Pretty much use this for everything now...gigs, practice, home noodling. Since it has my wireless, i really love using it at home so i can play with kid or other things while playing.

2. Orange 30 watt crush SS amp. Sits next to the couch neglected, unused, and unloved.


----------



## tstern66

I own 2

Peters Dual Channel with FSM and Halo designs
EVH 5150 iii 50 watt head

I love both amps, but the Peters is simply amazing. It fills out a room like no other amp I've owned, and I've owned a lot. The Eq is really sensitive so there is a lot of different sounds to play with. James Peters is a hell of an amp builder and a cool dude as well.

The EVH has a lot of bang for the buck. I sold my Triple Rec to afford it and never looked back. It's super tight and aggressive. It does require a noise gate even at low gain settings on channel 3.

However, a Rhodes/KSR Gemini is what I want next. Those things sound killer from what I've heard and read.


----------



## Thanatopsis

tstern66 said:


> Peters Dual Channel with FSM and Halo designs


How do you like it? I had actually never heard of Peters until now. Was just checking out their site and saw their rackmount preamp that looks interesting. I'd like to get another preamp sometime soon the add to my rack. I love the Rockmaster but would like to add another for more variety.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ridner said:


> currently 2



 ok, i'll bite. what are they?


----------



## fappenmeister

Engl Savage
Laney IRT Studio
Laney VH100r

Have most styles covered now.


----------



## feraledge

1. 5153, amazing head. 
However, consider me in line for a 6505MH. That looks absolutely perfect for 99% of the time.


----------



## protest

Just one right now. Should be 2 in a couple months once the Fryette GP/DI ships. I can't wait to get a Fryette amp back. I think after that I'm going to pick up a Mesa Express 5:50+ and then I should be good on amps for a long time lol.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

so i ran across an other marshall micro stack for cheap...

these things decent?


----------



## charlessalvacion

1 only. Laney IRT60H


----------



## Unburdened

glpg80 said:


> Two amps:
> 
> 5150 II with MM OT/choke and a few other modifications.
> 
> Mesa Tverb 1994 40XX (currently under the knife getting a one off dual bias installed in it ATM)
> 
> Saving for a Bogner Uberschall.
> 
> Plans to own a 4th amplifier; my prototype i have spent 3 years in the alpha stage of design between work and studies.
> 
> The purposes of each are distinct. The modified 5150 II fixes alot of the things i had disliked with 5150's. I have owned them all at some point in time minus the 5150 III - i prefer my modified 5150 II and have no reason to switch over. I have sentimental value with this amplifier as well, it paid my bills for years right out of high school. Everything from blues to prog to classic rock/cock rock cover bands. It never let me down.
> 
> Tremoverb just took a long time to find. Always wanted something i could one day dual track against my 5150 II for my heavier projects and core genres.
> 
> Uberschall will handle my progressive metal needs and is one of those amplifiers that has been a dream of mine to own for a long time. Trying to make efforts to make it a reality.
> 
> The prototype has been a lifelong challenge. Things i have learned in 15 years of playing as well as 9 years in engineering put into a single amplifier. I probably have 300 hours in it so far alone. Working on re-designing the clean channel a bit right now. Effects loop is done, PS is done, and transformers are spec'ed. Still working on code and researching a few features. Once i am happy i will port it over to a program i use to generate a BOM, prep the board layouts, and generate gerbers for building. Ill give it a one over with another program and then wait a while to complete the rest of the design phase and actual hardware investment ($$$$) to build it. I have access to flow parts at work so i do not have to outsource anything.



I'm an electrical engineer and I'd love to talk amplifier design sometime. PM me! I take it this is a tube, class A or A/B amp? Or is it strictly solid state? Are you using Altium for your board layouts?

I have 6 heads and one combo:
-VHT Pittbull 100
-ISP Theta
-Ampeg VH-140C
-Splawn Quick Rod
-AMT Stonehead
-Crate head (one knob, the name escapes me right now. It's ancient. Thanks Mr. Anderson!)
-Crestline, 1x8", solid state, two input jacks. This amp has to be >30 years old. Gets the most unique clean tone.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ nice collection...


----------



## Ænima

Between me, my brother and my friend (we all share gear, my brother is an electrical engineer, so he does the up keep) 

EVH 5150 50w EVH5150 Stealth 100w
Block Logo Peavey 5150 modded the fk out
ENGL something idk its the one Jeff Loomis plays on EMGTV, youtube channel 
Rhodes Gemini<-- On loan and the guy is looking @ 15 years in prison, MY AMP NOW BITCH!
Peavey 6505+/6534+
Laney Ironheart 100w head
Mesa Dual Rec 94' Modded 
Diezel VH4/Herbert
Marshall JMP45 and a 76? Super Lead not good with Marshall names
The Mesa/Diezel/Super lead are all connected for Tool Covers, Near exact replica of Adam Jones rig.... with pedals, Im a Tool fanatic
Orange Dark Terror Jim Root Edition
Pod hd500x
Peavey 6505+ 1x12
JCM 800 Kerry King Sig
Randall Diablo 100? w/e the highest wattage Diablo is
Randall Satan

*
Surpiringly enough our wives/girlfriends bought most of this .... for us, EVH 50w, 6505+ 1x12 and JCM 800 Kerry king and the 94' Dual Rec. are the only ones we had, My brothers Wife bought the Diezel VH4 for him with 1/3rd of her tax return 4 years ago, Brand new from Germany.*

My Girlfriend is Awesome, she bought me the Satan and put it in bed on her side for me to wake up to about 2 months ago


----------



## protest

These are the two most interesting parts



Ænima;4360815 said:


> Rhodes Gemini<-- On loan and the guy is looking @ 15 years in prison, MY AMP NOW BITCH!



Nothing to add to that one really lol



> *My brothers Wife bought the Diezel VH4 for him with 1/3rd of her tax return 4 years ago, Brand new from Germany.*



Do they have 27 kids?


----------



## Ænima

protest said:


> These are the two most interesting parts
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to add to that one really lol
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have 27 kids?



i get a call atleast once a month "yo is my amp still ok???" lololol 

they have 4 kids, she's also a senior FBI agent... they make good money


----------



## yingmin

I still have my Marshall 9200 and two custom Mesa 2x12s that I'm still somewhat thinking about selling, an Atomic Reactor, a Mesa Powerhouse 1000 that I'm definitely selling (it's impractical for my purposes, and I don't even own a proper bass amp any more), a Fishman Loudbox Artist, a Fender G Dec 30 and Line 6 Lowdown 15.


----------



## Itchyman

In total, I have 4 real amps, an axe fx ultra, and a sansamp.
-Mesa/Boogie TriAxis and 20/20
-Mesa/Boogie Subway Rocket 
-Baron Snott Watt
-Marshall DSL 401
-Axe FX Ultra into Adam F7 Monitors
-SansAmp GT2 for travelling

Pretty sweet bedroom collection, if I do say so myself.


----------



## protest

Ænima;4361024 said:


> i get a call atleast once a month "yo is my amp still ok???" lololol
> 
> they have 4 kids, she's also a senior FBI agent... they make good money



You should bring it for him when he's locked up. You can play it and he can listen through the phone.


----------



## JD27

Ænima;4360815 said:


> My Girlfriend is Awesome, she bought me the Satan and put it in bed on her side for me to wake up to about 2 months ago



You woke up next to Satan, that is so metal!


----------



## Ænima

protest said:


> You should bring it for him when he's locked up. You can play it and he can listen through the phone.




i got all of his gear... lol 2 private stock PRS's, the Rhodes, atleast 2500$ in pedals/rack gear

he owe's me 6000$ in back rent, and everything cept the Gemini is in in my giant basement in storage


----------



## protest

Ænima;4361364 said:


> i got all of his gear... lol 2 private stock PRS's, the Rhodes, atleast 2500$ in pedals/rack gear
> 
> he owe's me 6000$ in back rent, and everything cept the Gemini is in in my giant basement in storage



You know man we should really hang out some time


----------



## USMarine75

Peavey / FJAMODs (every mod he offers ) 5150-I 120w head 
Peavey 5150 60w combo (modded)
Engl Fireball 100w head
Line6 Vetta II 300w lol head
Line6 Alchemist 40/20w head
Soldano HR50+ 50w head
Soldano SP77 preamp


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Ænima;4361364 said:


> i got all of his gear... lol 2 private stock PRS's, the Rhodes, atleast 2500$ in pedals/rack gear
> 
> he owe's me 6000$ in back rent, and everything cept the Gemini is in in my giant basement in storage





protest said:


> You know man we should really hang out some time



yeah...lets hang out...whats your address?


----------



## metaljohn

Back down to 1 again... EVH 5150 III 50w.

I want an Ampeg VH-140c, Marshall 8100, Orange CR120, Crate Excalibur, Marshall Kerry King JCM800 and a Krank Rev+.

Is that too much to ask???


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

2 - a stock 6505+ combo, and an Orange Micro Terror I'm running into one of those old Sam Ash Guitar Research 4x8 cabinets


----------



## Ænima

protest said:


> You know man we should really hang out some time




i told you id come up ur way or u come down here and bring that colossus ^^


----------



## protest

Ænima;4361983 said:


> i told you id come up ur way or u come down here and bring that colossus ^^



I'll bring the Colossus, PRS Floyd, and some ear plugs. 

You should post a pic of your wall of amps lol


----------



## George Djentson

Zero  unless you count my fender mustang....

one of those moments where my gear priorities are out of order haha


----------



## Fryderyczek

Currently one, a Randal RG1503H.
I want to get myself a Marshall VS100 to run at the same time as this.


----------



## Talmaci

My amps!
Bogner Uberschall Rev. Blue
Peavey 5150
Mesa Rectifier 4x12 cab
Egnater Renegade
Krank Krankenstein Jr.
Krank Rev. 1x12 cab


----------



## ridner

1 amp currently


----------



## thraxil

Having moved across the Atlantic ocean recently, I'm currently on a stripped down rig of just an Axe-Fx II and studio monitors.

But back in the US, I have a rack setup with an ADA MP-1 into a Peavey 50/50 classic power amp, a solid state Sunn 1x12 combo, and a Hartke bass amp, all hanging out in my friend's apartment. Then I have a Peavey 1x15 bass amp and a little Crate practice amp up at my Dad's house (gear from when I was in high school that just never went off to college with me).


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

one of mine are going out...

...time for a replacement


----------



## Ænima

protest said:


> I'll bring the Colossus, PRS Floyd, and some ear plugs.
> 
> You should post a pic of your wall of amps lol





Def on my list of things to do, however i have 8 fractured/crushed vertebrae..

i can barely manage standing with my les paul for 10 minutes(on the most powerful opiate pain meds you can get) 

one of these days i'll get some friends to help out, .... is scattered everywhere tho, my house, friends, ect


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Ænima;4383873 said:


> Def on my list of things to do, however i have 8 fractured/crushed vertebrae..
> 
> i can barely manage standing with my les paul for 10 minutes(on the most powerful opiate pain meds you can get)
> 
> one of these days i'll get some friends to help out, .... is scattered everywhere tho, my house, friends, ect



sorry to hear that bro...

anything that can heal up soon i hope?


----------



## glpg80

Unburdened said:


> I'm an electrical engineer and I'd love to talk amplifier design sometime. PM me! I take it this is a tube, class A or A/B amp? Or is it strictly solid state? Are you using Altium for your board layouts?
> 
> I have 6 heads and one combo:
> -VHT Pittbull 100
> -ISP Theta
> -Ampeg VH-140C
> -Splawn Quick Rod
> -AMT Stonehead
> -Crate head (one knob, the name escapes me right now. It's ancient. Thanks Mr. Anderson!)
> -Crestline, 1x8", solid state, two input jacks. This amp has to be >30 years old. Gets the most unique clean tone.



Nice amps!

I wish I could afford Altium. Best of the best. I'm using Eagle Pro v6 with the 6x6 limitation. I don't have the $ to go to version 7 

Since there are a lot of custom parts, I actually do all preliminary design in a freeware program called PCB artist which is easy to work with. Since Eagle makes it complicated to add new classes for hardware, it's not something you want to do unless you absolutely have to. Micrometers have to come out and measure all hardware and/or you're referencing datasheets for dimensions and such. It's definitely geared towards realistic/final project builds where PCB artist is alpha/rough sketch like.

I'll send you a PM so we don't hijack the thread.


----------



## RustInPeace

Incoming NAD this week hopefully... Marshall JVM-1H


----------



## wheelsdeal

I have these at the time.American and German high gain sound.

Now i need an Orange Rockerverb for the british as well.Its the political correct thing to do


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ nice...


----------



## Unburdened

glpg80 said:


> Nice amps!
> 
> I wish I could afford Altium. Best of the best. I'm using Eagle Pro v6 with the 6x6 limitation. I don't have the $ to go to version 7
> 
> Since there are a lot of custom parts, I actually do all preliminary design in a freeware program called PCB artist which is easy to work with. Since Eagle makes it complicated to add new classes for hardware, it's not something you want to do unless you absolutely have to. Micrometers have to come out and measure all hardware and/or you're referencing datasheets for dimensions and such. It's definitely geared towards realistic/final project builds where PCB artist is alpha/rough sketch like.
> 
> I'll send you a PM so we don't hijack the thread.



Altium was both a blessing and a curse, but it seems like you have found some great alternatives! I'll have to look into PCB artist.

As for amps, I have to update my post I'm afraid...

-Isp Theta
-Fender Bassman (70s)
-Carvin V3
-Carvin X100B (80s)
-Ampeg VH-140C
-AMT Stonehead
-Peavey Supreme XL (My first ever head! I totally forgot to include it here.)
-Randall Switchmaster (Loud, creamy distortion. Strangely creamy...suspiciously creamy...Who spilled the cream in this amp?)
-Joyo Mjolnir
-Peavey Mark III Musician 400GH

And, of course, the triumvirate:
-VHT Pittbull Hundred CL
-VHT Deliverance D120
-VHT Sig:X

I'm a huge fan of ISP and VHT amps, and anything unique or vintage (especially solid state) after that!


----------



## MatthewK

Orange Tiny Terror
Orange Micro Terror


----------



## Contagion

Blackstar ID:Core 10W
Peavey 6505+ 120W
Randall Satan 120W

I've spent a good $3,000 on those three amps so I don't know how some people can afford to own 10+ amps.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Update for me:

Two tube amps; a 5153 mini and a 6505 2x12 combo, then my Kemper rack, so technically I have all of the amps


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

As of today, 0. Regrettably the 5150 III has gone to a worse place (Guitar Center) because I head back to school tomorrow, I needed the cash, and Craigslist took too long. I owned it for 2 years, and the guy at GC said it was only the second or third piece of used gear he had ever listed as "excellent" condition. Excuse me while I go cry.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> As of today, 0. Regrettably the 5150 III has gone to a worse place (Guitar Center) because I head back to school tomorrow, I needed the cash, and Craigslist took too long. I owned it for 2 years, and the guy at GC said it was only the second or third piece of used gear he had ever listed as "excellent" condition. Excuse me while I go cry.



sad day indeed...


----------



## cubix

Two:

Boogie Mark V:25
Boogie Rectoverb


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ i should invest in a masa...


----------



## Yeah_man

Marshall JVM410H

Backstar HT5 r combo in cream totex


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Now down to one, just the Micro Terror. Don't have a real full on high gain amp

I'd love to pick up a 5150 III 1x12 combo, to replace my 6505+ combo. I just really want something I could plug into with no boost needed - just throw a delay in the effects loop, and a solo boost, and I'm good to go.


----------



## InscissoryMechanisms

mi audio megalith gamma
ampeg b2r
park practise amp


----------



## Talmaci

Bogner Uberschall Rev. Blue
Peavey 5150
Egnater Renegade
Krank Krankenstein
VHT Deliverance


----------



## cult

Laney VH 100R
Laney Cub 8 Combo


----------



## ESPImperium

Two at present;

Mesa F30 Head
Roland Microcube

However i have plans for 4 again:

Mesa Mark V 25
Peavey 6505 Mini (now theres UK stockists)
Marshall JVM1H
Roland Microcube

That should pretty much cover all the tonal requirements i need, minus a Mesa Recto 25W


----------



## JD27

Updated, I've been selling guitars and replacing them with amps.

Orange Dual Dark 50
Mesa Mark V
Mesa .50 Caliber +
EVH 5153
Laney IRT-Studio


----------



## minorseventh

3
marshall JVM
Engl Ironball
Egnater Tweaker

I kind of want a fender supersonic right now too, but I cant rationalize why.


----------



## metaljohn

Up to my personal record of 3.

EVH 5150III
Sovtek MIG100H
Ampeg VH140c


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ i should invest in a masa...



Definitely! All of the Mesa amps I've owned and tried have had a very unique, specific, and awesome sound  plus if you buy used you can almost always get back what you put in or more if you sell it back


----------



## protest

I've added a mini Marshall, a JVM 1 watt. I'm also renting a Mesa Maverick from GC lol. I'm trying to find amps that do things the Colossus can't do, but it isn't easy.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

JD27 said:


> Updated, I've been selling guitars and replacing them with amps.
> 
> Orange Dual Dark 50
> Mesa Mark V
> Mesa .50 Caliber +
> EVH 5153
> Laney IRT-Studio



im gonna have to do the same thing in order to get a bigger amp...i need to thin the heard anyways.





TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Definitely! All of the Mesa amps I've owned and tried have had a very unique, specific, and awesome sound  plus if you buy used you can almost always get back what you put in or more if you sell it back



a friend of mine has a nice set-up...he had to lay down some serious cash to put it together, but man it sounds great.


----------



## Humbuck

20+


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

My next gear purchase will either be a shallow 4 space rack or a pair of Audio Technica M50X headphones. Either way, it's for my college Kemper setup  I got the KPA used with a 3U head shell type case, but it's deeper than I'd like for my desk and it doesn't have lids, so the shallow 4U would make sense to keep on my desk and use the remaining space to run cables or stash an interface (I'm thinking a Scarlet 6i6 for this, soonish) underneath, plus it would be safer to travel with. Then again, it'd be nice to jam on some higher quality headphones until I can justify the cost of good monitors since my apartment is too small and strict on noise to let me utilize a full power amp and cab rig  

Regardless of order, all of those things should be in my somewhat near future 

EDIT: if I can find a good deal on one, I'd also like to throw a Rocktron Midi Raider controller into the mix. I love my GCX/GCP and all, but the RMR has more features and would offer more flexibly for this digital rig I'm building up. Maybe I'll even go a little crazy and get a separate tiny board to keep just my Whammy DT and Polytune 2 on, that way I can use them with my analog and digital rigs without dealing with tearing them off from one board to another. Or maybe I'll stop thinking about gear in class and take some solid notes


----------



## Gravy Train

A Kemper Powerhead, and a Line 6 Spider IV 15 Watt  I've never owned or messed with tube amps and the Kemper keeps me happy, even with the stock profiles


----------



## sinnersmoon

ENGL Invader 100
ENGL Savage SE
ENGL 520 preamp + 920/50 poweramp


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Humbuck said:


> 20+



You think you can get away with just this? You owe us a list!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Humbuck said:


> 20+



and they are?


----------



## Humbuck

10 or 11 old Marshall heads plus various 4X12 cabs, a recent DSL 100, 6 old 50's era Gibson combo amps, a 60's something Fender Deluxe, a '65 Deluxe Reverb, a 2 ch dual Rec, a Tremoverb, a 6505+, a Peavey Classic 50, an ancient Oahu combo and an old Univox combo...I'm sure there's more that I'm forgetting that I've loaned out...


----------



## aqa

3

-EVH 5150 50w
-PRS Archon 100
-Blackstar series one 50 (I´m selling this)


----------



## starbelly

Three:

-Vox AC15C1
-Peavey 6505MH (running through a Mesa Recto 2x12)
-Orange Dark Terror (newest addition, I am a proud amp-father)


----------



## Duosphere

I have Amplitube 3, TH2, GR5, all Lepoul amps and my favorite.......Emissary.
But in my mind I have ALL mesa amps 

Through decades I had some tube amps and a lot of rack preamps like Triaxis, JMP-1 and Rocktron Piranha, Voodoo Valve and Chameleon.The only tube amp I kept and will never sell is Mesa DC-5, it's Mark series grandpa.You can buy one very cheap on ebay, believe me it really delivers mesa tone, from clean to metal.If you want a Mesa amp but can't pay for a Mark V or Rectifier, try DC-5, you'll be surprised.Mine is about 16 years old and never had any problem.
Oh.......and still has that beautiful blue led


----------



## ktulhu

Currently a dual rectifier rack rev f and a 1st gen randall century 200, planning to get a quad pre, a mark iv, a jcm800, maybe a 2c+...i like collect and sound research. Same for guitars, i own 2, but planning to get at least 4 more..


----------



## tylerpond05

2
Line 6 Spider IV 15
Blackheart Little Giant


----------



## Bish0p34

Currently a Sovtek Mig 50, Red Bear MK60, Vox VT80+, Sano 16r, Peavey 6505, Mesa Triple Rec, H&K Tubemeister 18 and 36, Grandmeister, Switchblade 50 combo and 100 watt head, and a Triamp MKII.

I think that's it.


----------



## Bloodshredder

Currently its two Guitar Amps plus the bass rig= 
Hartke LH1000
+BBE compressor/Limiter/Maximizer
+Samson Powerbrite
+Hartke VXL)

Guitar=
Axl Standard 30 
+ Digitech Metal Master (my first amp)

and:
Laney GH50L
+Marshall 2x12
+Digitech Bad Monkey
+Vovox Cables


----------



## Shroony

Diezel VH4, Engl Invader II, Engl Powerball II, Engl E570, Mesa 295, Peavey Bandit


----------



## Darren James

Kemper 
Mesa dual rec
Fender blues jr
Vox Bryan May 
Starlet from the 50's
And soon to be a Griese 5


----------



## soylentgreene

4 at the moment. Fender M-80, Peavey Valve King 100, Peavey Valve King Micro, and an Orange Micro Terror. \m/


----------



## FilBack

Diezel VH4 (KT77 but like the EL34s better)
Mesa Boogie Mark V (6L6)
Mesa Boogie Mark IV (EL34)
Blackstar HT-5R

Would like to own:
Bogner XTC 20th Ann
Friedman Marsha
Rhodes Colossus


----------



## Nitrobattery

Splawn Nitro
Splawn Quick Rod
Quilter AV-200
Peavey 6505
*ROLAND MICRO CUBE*
Avid Eleven Rack


----------



## Choop

Just one atm. I finally got a new one after having not been with one for about 2 years. It's a Krank Chadwick 2x12 with blue tolex! So far I really dig it. It's got kind of a JCM800ish sort of sound, with a really nice clean. 

Try to ignore the clutter, I'm currently putting together a pedal setup again but the board isn't in yet.


----------



## MatthewK

Right now it's Tiny Terror, Micro Terror, and Micro Dark. The Micro Dark stomps them all. I kind of want a Recto just because it's such an iconic amp and most of the dudes I like have played them.


----------



## Gmork

Peavey 6505 . Mesa dual rectifier. Ehx magnum44 that i use w my amptweaker tightmetal pro which is my home practice setup. Marshall avt2000 combo i got as a trade. Peavey 15w vympyr. A powerful good bass amp which i forget the name of. And i 40w fender bass amp. ...i think thats all


----------



## Blytheryn

I've got a Marshall MG10, it's alright


----------



## Sumsar

Engl Powerball for live and studio use, I love this amp!
Engl e530 (though the effects loop of a bugera 333xl) for home practice and demos. Sounds great even at wispering volumes.
Peavy Vypyr 75, great digital amp, but I don't use it at the time. Is usefull for when I have to teach though.


----------



## BlueGrot

1. Sound City 50+ through a custom Budda 4x10 cabinet.


----------



## karjim

Randall RH200 SE gives me the Thrash. With an MXR 10band Eq, Pantera Anthrax Overkill are in this baby
Engl Savage 60W head gives me the Death. This amp is so brutal and so mean.
These two love EMG pickup, the next one hates them.
EVH 5150 50w is my main amp with a Mesa 212
I only play live with the EVH, it s the only one with a great clean a punchy crunch and a huge lead sound.


----------



## gnoll

Two amps!

- Peavey 5150 (head)

- Peavey Vypyr 15

If I had heaps of money I suppose I would have more, but I don't really "need" more than this, so I'm alright.


----------



## p4vl

Peavey XXX 2x12 120w combo (80 lbs., used as head)
Ampeg VL-503 1x12 50w combo (90 lbs., used as head)
Lopoline 2x12 w/Eminence V128's 

Is anyone selling a high gain, posture-destroying combo? Preferably one with an open back which sounds awful and necessitates a closed-back extension cab? I can make room for it in my closet! 

I'm stupid


----------



## ridner

zero


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

p4vl said:


> Peavey XXX 2x12 120w combo (80 lbs., used as head)
> Ampeg VL-503 1x12 50w combo (90 lbs., used as head)
> 
> 
> Is anyone selling a high gain, posture-destroying combo? Preferably one with an open back which sounds awful and necessitates a closed-back extension cab? I can make room for it in my closet!



Need this to take care of those back breaking combos...


----------



## sevenfoxes

I've got a Peavey XXX and a Mesa Single Rec. Thinking about selling one, but I'm so torn. They both offer something the other doesn't. Maybe I should just keep both and play them simultaneously.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

VHT Pitbull Ultralread
Mesa Roadking II
Peavey Block Letter 5150
Randall RM100

I'd like to own:
Diezel Herbert
Soldano Slo100
Bogner Uberschaller

But, pretty content at the moment with the amps, so doesn't look like I'll be nabbing any of them soon.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

may be getting one for Christmas...we'll see?


----------



## ibanice

One answer.

Not enough.....

AAAND I've got an Uberschall. Marshall mode four and a no name tube amp that I belive is italian, but it's gonna be used for an amp project... A clone of something.. any ideas?


----------



## rokket2005

Rivera K-Tre Reverb
VHT Pittbull Classic
ENGL Invader 100
Mesa Dual Rec Tremoverb
Bogner Ecstasy Classic
Top Hat King Royale
Mesa Mpulse 600


----------



## dollyboy

I am currently owning 2 amps:
Diezel Herbert, and Peavey 5150 head.
I'd like to bring back home a Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier as I used to own.
May be the next is a MkV or a Roadster


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

dollyboy said:


> I am currently owning 2 amps:
> Diezel Herbert, and Peavey 5150 head.
> I'd like to bring back home a Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier as I used to own.
> May be the next is a MkV or a Roadster



some nice gear


----------



## Jaek-Chi

Blackstar HT-100
MI Megalith Beta
Peavey 6505
Engl Fireball
Engl Savage
And hopefully very shortly a Fryette Sig X

So many would simply put it as - too many.

Having said that i saw a guy selling a bunch of amps. Saw his amp room, he had a Framus Cobra, Bogner Uberschall, 6505, Diezel Herbet, Hagen, VH4, I think a Framus dragon, and a Bogner XTC101 or some rare bogner of some sort. And that was all i saw. This was all with like 1 Bogner 4x12 and about 3 Diezel 4x12's Haha.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Jaek-Chi said:


> Blackstar HT-100
> MI Megalith Beta
> Peavey 6505
> Engl Fireball
> Engl Savage
> And hopefully very shortly a Fryette Sig X
> 
> So many would simply put it as - too many.
> 
> Having said that i saw a guy selling a bunch of amps. Saw his amp room, he had a Framus Cobra, Bogner Uberschall, 6505, Diezel Herbet, Hagen, VH4, I think a Framus dragon, and a Bogner XTC101 or some rare bogner of some sort. And that was all i saw. This was all with like 1 Bogner 4x12 and about 3 Diezel 4x12's Haha.



quite the collection...both of you


----------



## Jaek-Chi

Haha yeah. Well i have just got rid of the MI, the Blackstar, and trying to sell the Fireball. I've also decided to give the 6505 to my brother as a gift


----------



## Mprinsje

I currently own 4 amps: 

1980ish Marlboro G20R 
Fender frontman 212 (which broke down on me, sucks because i actually quite liked that amp)
Bugera V55HD
Mesa Boogie F100 

And then also a Harley benton 212 w/v30's and a Marshall 1960a jcm900 cab.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Mprinsje said:


> I currently own 4 amps:
> 
> 1980ish Marlboro G20R
> Fender frontman 212 (which broke down on me, sucks because i actually quite liked that amp)
> Bugera V55HD
> Mesa Boogie F100
> 
> And then also a Harley benton 212 w/v30's and a Marshall 1960a jcm900 cab.




i bet that marlboro is pretty cool?


----------



## Mprinsje

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i bet that marlboro is pretty cool?



It is actually, got it for free from an uncle who never used it anymore. It's SS and pretty loud. Stays clean for a long time and i especially like it with a telecaster and a delay.

Also takes a big muff really well.


----------



## jc986

Currently at 3 amps: 

Mesa Roadster
PRS Archon
Bonner Uberschall

I just have one cab at the moment, so next up is to even out the head to cab ratio.


----------



## krnlpanic

Mesa Roadster
Orange Dual Terror
Peavey 5150 II
Marshall 2203KK
Ampeg VH140C
Ampeg VL1002
Weber 8CM100
Randall RG100ES
Marshall VS8100


----------



## Ulvhedin

Diezel Herbert
ENGL Savage SE
Laboga Mr. Hector
Silverblade Hellhound 20
Orange Micro Terror

(ENGL 412 w v60's, Vader 212 w Eminence legends)

On the "to do-list";
Diezel 412
Diezel vh4, or Hagen. Whenever i make up my mind


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

should be more amps on here after the Christmas haul...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've got two "real" amps, an EVH 50 watt and a Bogner Überschall Twin Jet, and an unpowered Kemper rack. Killer tones all around  

I'm working on selling some gear before I make any more big amp purchases, but I'd love to eventually own a 5150 head (not the II, and not the 6505 for aesthetic reasons), a Mesa Mark V to replace the one I owned/loved/sold, and a VHT Ultra Lead.


----------



## JD27

I've been adding to my amp arsenal lately with a Single Rectifier and Ironball. If I could find a way to add a Friedman JJ100 and a Splawn Nitro, I think I would be set forever.

Orange Dual Dark 50
Mesa Mark V
Mesa Single Rectifier Series II (FJA Mods)
Mesa .50 Caliber +
EVH 5153
ENGL Ironball
Laney IRT-Studio


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Blackstar HT-5C
Peavey 6505MH

That's it. How do you guys with the zillion amps handle swapping the FX loop over? Is it like "this week I'll use this amp" or what?


----------



## protest

Just impulse bought a Soldano Avenger...


----------



## Screamingdaisy

I'm down to 3.

Dual Recto, Roadster
Dual Recto, 2 channel rev F
Electra Dyne


----------



## Stijnson

I have a Kemper, does that count as 1 or...?


----------



## JD27

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Blackstar HT-5C
> Peavey 6505MH
> 
> That's it. *How do you guys with the zillion amps handle swapping the FX loop over? Is it like "this week I'll use this amp" or what?*



I kind of go through periods of playing through just one of them. But, it's not like swapping 2 cables to another amp is much of a pain.


----------



## deathjazz89

Uhhh 
EVH mini
Blackstar ht-100
Carvin Nomad
Vox Ac15c1
Yamaha G100ii
Carvin BX1500
Hartke HA3500
Acoustic B200
Does a power amp count? 
Carvin DCM1000
And some Crate SS practice amp


----------



## krnlpanic

Forgot the pre/power amps.
Engl E530
ADA MP1
Sansamp RBI & RPM
Carvin TS100


----------



## Simic

JD27 said:


> I've been adding to my amp arsenal lately with a Single Rectifier and Ironball. If I could find a way to add a Friedman JJ100 and a Splawn Nitro, I think I would be set forever.
> 
> Orange Dual Dark 50
> Mesa Mark V
> Mesa Single Rectifier Series II (FJA Mods)
> Mesa .50 Caliber +
> EVH 5153
> ENGL Ironball
> Laney IRT-Studio



How does the dual dark compare to these gain monsters? I recently got a rockerverb when deciding between that and the dual dark, and although the RV is the most amazing amp I've ever played I still have major gas for a dual dark


----------



## JD27

Simic said:


> How does the dual dark compare to these gain monsters? I recently got a rockerverb when deciding between that and the dual dark, and although the RV is the most amazing amp I've ever played I still have major gas for a dual dark



The Dual Dark definitely sounds like an Orange. I find people either like that sound or they despise it. It has a ton of gain on tap, the most of any Orange. There are 4 stages per channel and I really like the cleans and low-mid gain tones. I actually like the fact that it is fairly sparse, you can get good tones quickly without tweaking a million knobs. It might be the most articulate and sensitive to my playing of all the amps I have. You can also use EL34/6L6/KT88s in this amp if you want, just needs to be biased for each. I was considering a DIVO kit, to make it easier to swap and experiment with them.


----------



## Simic

Damn, that didn't help my GAS at all 
Yeah, thats the thing I love about my RV as well, you just plug in and it sounds amazing, no tweaking required.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Dunno if I've already posted, but recently changed things up, currently I have:

- VHT(Fryette) Pitbull Ultralead (Main amp)
- Diezel Herbert
- Peavey block letter 5150 (Bias modded)
- Marshall JCM800
- Randall RM100 (ALthough i've just sold this, awaiting one last payment)
- A Slo Clone (Currently being built as a project amp to see if I can do it)

In the last 3 years I've been through a 6505+,JSX,EVH 5153 50w and parted with my Mesa Boogie Roadking II. All cool amps.

However, I've just come full circle to the VHT, which I love to bits.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

im prob gonna sell couple off & some axes to fund a 2jz for my supra...


----------



## lewis

I own a Kemper so basically = 193714901734619461973641793462972745249 amps


----------



## metaljohn

Ampeg VH140c
Marshall 8100
Sovtek MIG 100h

I'm considering picking up a Laney AOR or maybe an old Univox head to run in stereo with the Sovtek.


----------



## Warg Master

I own 3. 1 on order and 2 more on my list...


----------



## ktulhu

Dual rec rev e, Randall Century 200, mesa quad ore. Planning to get a vht pittbull and some kind of tweaked jcm800 clone in the future. For now i use the mesas For my main sound, the Randall now and then. Maybe i'll use mainly the vht once i'll own it, For sure i'll keep all of them.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

one less amp...my micro went out


----------



## Hachetjoel

What kind of power are you looking for out of that 2jz 
Also just one! A Rhodes Gemini, but it's so damn good I don't even want any other amps.


----------



## Infernal_Death

Well i own 2 amps: 
a Mesa Dual Rectifier and a Bogner Überschall.

But technically i own 6 more amps (all self-built):
Bogner Überschall clone, SLO100 clone, Badcat Hotcat30 clone, TinyTerror clone, a JCM800 clone with some mods and some 5W single channel tube amp (first build).

I still have some parts for a Mesa Mark IIC+ clone laying around that i need to start.

Cheers

Flo


----------



## Metalworker

I've got 2 amps currently they are both 112 combos

Mesa express 5:50plus and a Bogner Alchemist 40w that I just got. (might sell the mesa, still debating)

I've also got a vox metal headphone amp for late night riffing without pissing off the wifey but I dont consider it to be an "amp" more of a toy.

Next will probably be a Laney Ironheart studio 15


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'm currently up to three amps and a Kemper rack. The amps are a 5153 50w, Bogner Überschall Twin Jet, and a Fryette Pittbull Ultra Lead that I still need to make an NAD thread for.


----------



## jc986

I'm up to four, but in the process of selling the Roadster. 

Mesa Dual Rectifier Roadster
Bogner Rev Blue Uberschall w/KT88's
PRS Archon
Peavey 5150 block letter


----------



## dollyboy

dollyboy said:


> I am currently owning 2 amps:
> Diezel Herbert, and Peavey 5150 head.
> I'd like to bring back home a Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier as I used to own.
> May be the next is a MkV or a Roadster



Finally changed my herbie for a Triple Rectifier as I used to own.

Regards


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

7 Dying Trees said:


> Dunno if I've already posted, but recently changed things up, currently I have:
> 
> - VHT(Fryette) Pitbull Ultralead (Main amp)
> - Diezel Herbert
> - Peavey block letter 5150 (Bias modded)
> - Marshall JCM800
> - Randall RM100 (ALthough i've just sold this, awaiting one last payment)
> - A Slo Clone (Currently being built as a project amp to see if I can do it)
> 
> In the last 3 years I've been through a 6505+,JSX,EVH 5153 50w and parted with my Mesa Boogie Roadking II. All cool amps.
> 
> However, I've just come full circle to the VHT, which I love to bits.


Traded the Roadking II back, jettisoned the JCM800 and the RM100, so now:

- Mesa Boogie Roadking II in black treadplate
- 5150 Block letter, bias modded, about to have a choke added and some other mods
- VHT (Fryette) Pitbull Ultralead
- Diezel Herbert
- Sloclone (Soldano slo 100 clone home built amp, now fully operational)


----------



## Soulthief

I have collected 4 amps:

Randall T2
Randall RD100
Laney MXD120h
Roland cube 40XL

Probably gonna add a Laney IRT studio to that list soon!


----------



## cip 123

Orange OR15, honestly if they made like an OR30 I think I'd be set I love the thing....Though I still need a JCM at some point in my life.


----------



## rokket2005

The crew:






Now to setup my website.


----------



## mnemonic

Very nice family. 

Is that a Tremoverb combo converted to a head?


----------



## Ulvhedin

Added and removed some stuff.

Diezel Herbert
Diezel VH4
ENGL Savage SE
Silverblade Hellhound 20
Orange Micro Terror

Cabs:
Diezel 412 G12K100 (toying with the idea to try G12K100 + V30 x pattern)
ENGL 412 V60
Vader 212 Eminence Legends


----------



## rokket2005

mnemonic said:


> Very nice family.
> 
> Is that a Tremoverb combo converted to a head?



Indeed it is


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Ulvhedin said:


> Added and removed some stuff.
> 
> Diezel Herbert
> Diezel VH4
> ENGL Savage SE
> Silverblade Hellhound 20
> Orange Micro Terror
> 
> Cabs:
> Diezel 412 G12K100 (toying with the idea to try G12K100 + V30 x pattern)
> ENGL 412 V60
> Vader 212 Eminence Legends




nice gear


----------



## TheAbstract

VH4 
VH4S
Herbert
Trainwreck Express clone
Burgera 1960
Acoustic 370


----------



## Gmork

been through a bunch incl. marshall jpm800, marshall avt2000 combo, kustom quad200h (which i wish i would have kept), mesa dual rec, i think thats it. these days im more than happy with my peavey 6505 and ampeg vh140c. do power amps count? because i like my vintage traynor pm300 and ehx magnum44.


----------



## Aso

Just figure out three isn't enough. Added a Rhodes Gemini today that I got a great deal on. The Rhodes has been a amp I really wanted to try and finding a good deal on one with the original Rhoades lighted faceplate was a bonus


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i just gave away a small practice amp to my niece who is now starting learn guitar. so im down one...


----------



## crankyrayhanky

DMoll (Kruse modded)
EVH 50w (Kruse modded)
OR100
MPulse360


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

so i picked up another amp this week...along with a guitar for cheap.

ngd/nad incoming


----------



## blacai

Spider Line6 II 212 150w and Spider Line 6 IV 30w... both work as intended as nightstand 

I play only in my room at low volume, so I use mainly the pod and headphones.

I thought about buying an orange, but in the end I think it would be somehow "wasted" :/


----------



## StrmRidr

I only have two and don't plan on buying more. Mesa Mark V and a Yamaha THR10X as a practice amp. Most people seems to be on an endless tone quest but for some reason I found exactly what I needed with the Mark V and I have not GASed for another amp once since buying it 2 years ago. I have thought of the idea of going with a Kemper/AxeFX but I doubt I'll make the move anytime soon.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

I have 3 now (just sold my Orange TH30). Looking at selling the rest in the not-so-distant future (PRS Archon, Panama Inferno, PRS Custom 50).


----------



## Triple7

I'm down to 2ish...

Verellen Skyhammer
AxFx II XL


----------



## Wolfhorsky

5 currently:
EHX Magnum 44 (stupid taper on Vol pot)
Crate PowerBlock (lifeless)
Vox Ac10c (great, loud and light amp!)
Orange Dark Terror (itz dasheeet) and Micro Dark (kinda fun practice amp as cleanish platform for pedals).
...and i ordered Boss Katana 112 100w combo. So 6 amps


----------



## ncfiala

Orange Dark Terror
Orange Micro Terror
Orange Dual Dark 100
Kemper Powerhead

Gassing for a Sunn Model T, a Sunn Beta Lead, an Ampeg V4, a 5150 III, a Mark V, a JCM800, etc.


----------



## protest

This was supposed to be a slow year...but..well it wasn't

Rhodes Colossus
Soldano Avenger
Mesa Roadster
VHT Pittbull 50CL


----------



## Wolfhorsky

protest said:


> This was supposed to be a slow year...but..well it wasn't
> 
> Rhodes Colossus
> Soldano Avenger
> Mesa Roadster
> VHT Pittbull 50CL


----------



## vividox

vividox said:


> ENGL Fireball 100 + ENGL 2x12 PRO Cab w/ v30s
> - For all intents and purposes, my only amp. It gets 100% of my play time.
> 
> Marshall Valvetone 2x12 Combo
> - Taking up space at a friend's house. The input is shoddy, and I could probably fix it for cheap, but why bother when I've got the ENGL?
> 
> Marshall 10W Practice Amp
> - Dust collector, extraordinaire.



Been awhile since I've been in this thread. Since then, I've sold the ENGL, got an Axe FX, and gave the practice amp to a cousin of mine who is learning to play.


----------



## Moltar

Orange Rockerverb MKII 50
Orange Dual Dark 100
Orange Thunderverb 50
Peavey Rockmaster preamp x2
Marshall 9005 50/50 poweramp
Yamaha DG100 2x12 combo
Rocktron Velocity 100


I want to get an Orange OR100 and TH100 so i'll have one of every series pretty much other than the AD series I suppose. But those don't have effect loops so they don't interest me.


----------



## InCasinoOut

StrmRidr said:


> I only have two and don't plan on buying more. Mesa Mark V and a Yamaha THR10X as a practice amp. Most people seems to be on an endless tone quest but for some reason I found exactly what I needed with the Mark V and I have not GASed for another amp once since buying it 2 years ago. I have thought of the idea of going with a Kemper/AxeFX but I doubt I'll make the move anytime soon.



Nice, my only two amps are also a Mesa Mark V:35 and a Yamaha THR10! Haven't really GASed for anything more, and when I'm just practicing in my bedroom, the THR10 covers the same variety of tones I bought the Mark V for.

I've even toyed with the idea of a Kemper far down the line, but if anything, my curiosity has been piqued with all the different preamp pedals out now. Still, I feel like even though my Mark is the little brother to yours, it covers everything I need.


----------



## oracles

Currently sitting on:
ENGL Invader 150
ENGL Artist Edition
Verellen Skyhammer
Fryette Sig X

Incoming:
Sunn Model T
Bogner Twin Jet Uberschall


----------



## narad

oracles said:


> Currently sitting on:
> ENGL Invader 150
> ENGL Artist Edition
> Verellen Skyhammer
> Fryette Sig X
> 
> Incoming:
> Sunn Model T
> Bogner Twin Jet Uberschall



Duuuuude...


----------



## eightsixboy

I only have one amp at the moment, how sad haha. 


Current:
Boss Katana 100W combo with a V30.


Soon to come:
DV Mark GH 250


Previously owned:
Carvin Legacy 3
Mesa/Boogie Mark V 25 X2
Mesa/Boogie Mini Rec
Laney IRT studio
Laney IRT 120H
Randall RD20H
H&K Grandmeister 36
Jet City 22H
Orange Mirco Dark
Random Marshalls


----------



## MetalHead40

The Engl FB100 & the Engl Savage 120 have all my bases covered. Would I like to try a bunch of other amps....you bet. Do I have gas....NOPE.


----------



## StrmRidr

InCasinoOut said:


> Nice, my only two amps are also a Mesa Mark V:35 and a Yamaha THR10! Haven't really GASed for anything more, and when I'm just practicing in my bedroom, the THR10 covers the same variety of tones I bought the Mark V for.
> 
> I've even toyed with the idea of a Kemper far down the line, but if anything, my curiosity has been piqued with all the different preamp pedals out now. Still, I feel like even though my Mark is the little brother to yours, it covers everything I need.



I have been VERY impressed with the THR10X. I bought it on a wimp based on videos and I needed something portable since I travel a lot for work. It only took about 5 minutes of tweaking and I had all the presets I needed from clean, to a crunchy rock tone to a high gain sound. I use it at home all the time now since it is sitting in my living room and I can just grab a guitar and play with no hassle. I highly recommend it to anyone looking for a practice amp.


----------



## InCasinoOut

StrmRidr said:


> I have been VERY impressed with the THR10X. I bought it on a wimp based on videos and I needed something portable since I travel a lot for work. It only took about 5 minutes of tweaking and I had all the presets I needed from clean, to a crunchy rock tone to a high gain sound. I use it at home all the time now since it is sitting in my living room and I can just grab a guitar and play with no hassle. I highly recommend it to anyone looking for a practice amp.



Yeah, it quickly became a piece of gear that I use almost daily with how convenient, yet good sounding it is. Takes pedals well too! I often used it as a stereo to play my ipod off while grilling out in the summer, and usually ended up plugging my guitar in anyway because it was so easy to jam along.


----------



## JumpingInFire

Currently using a Mesa Boogie Stiletto Deuce Stage II and a Mesa Boogie TransAtlantic TA15.

But . . . I'm trying to sell those to get a Helix or AX8 since I'm not playing in a band.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

StrmRidr said:


> I have been VERY impressed with the THR10X. I bought it on a wimp based on videos and I needed something portable since I travel a lot for work. It only took about 5 minutes of tweaking and I had all the presets I needed from clean, to a crunchy rock tone to a high gain sound. I use it at home all the time now since it is sitting in my living room and I can just grab a guitar and play with no hassle. I highly recommend it to anyone looking for a practice amp.


^^^ this
I forgot about my fav amp  
This amp is GREAT. I wish they made bigger (2x50w with fr neos) version.


----------



## Barnaby

InCasinoOut said:


> Nice, my only two amps are also a Mesa Mark V:35 and a Yamaha THR10! Haven't really GASed for anything more, and when I'm just practicing in my bedroom, the THR10 covers the same variety of tones I bought the Mark V for.



I live in a small apartment in Tokyo, so loud amps are out, and it's also a colossal pain in the butt to drag gear around in this city. Therefore, I've only got a Blackstar HT1-R and the THR10. Both are great, but I have to say that the THR is simply the most convenient piece of gear imaginable. Great tones, light, reliable, intuitive...can't praise it enough. I use it in the workshop for testing/demoing guitars I've built or repaired.

When I play live, I usually do so via a sim into a PA...or just use whatever is in the venue (most here usually have a Marshall of some type, a Fender of some type and maybe a random third to choose from).


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Barnaby said:


> I live in a small apartment in Tokyo, so loud amps are out, and it's also a colossal pain in the butt to drag gear around in this city. Therefore, I've only got a Blackstar HT1-R and the THR10. Both are great, but I have to say that the THR is simply the most convenient piece of gear imaginable. Great tones, light, reliable, intuitive...can't praise it enough. I use it in the workshop for testing/demoing guitars I've built or repaired.
> 
> When I play live, I usually do so via a sim into a PA...or just use whatever is in the venue (most here usually have a Marshall of some type, a Fender of some type and maybe a random third to choose from).



very cool...may have to pick one up


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Previous: 

Randall V2
Ibanez TBX150H
Randall RG80ES

Current:
Ibanez TBX150H wub: wakjob)
Roland JC120

Incoming:
Peavey 5150II


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ complete change-up lol


----------



## Blytheryn

I've got an MG10, can I sit with you guys?


----------



## Orionsbelt456

Just 2.
Peavey 6505+
Mesa 2:90


----------



## BurningRome

In the last 2 years I've owned the following but currently just own the Fryette Sig X which is my favorite amp to date.

I buy and sell stuff to essentially have a slow process of eventually having this equipment pay for its self but also this allows me to have something to use for shows or when I record. My lesson from all this? A lot of the really expensive stuff isn't worth the cost. They sound awesome but not enough to justify hundreds or even a 1,000 more than a used 5150. 


Ampeg VL1002
Epiphone valve jr
EVH iii 50W
Fender Prosonic (Zinky designed)
Fender Pro Jr Tweed with 
Hovercraft Dwarvenaut 20
Mesa Mark iii
Mesa Rectoverb 50Watt
Mesa Single Recto
Mesa Stiletto stage 2
Orange TV 200 
Orange TH100
Orange Rockerverb 100
Orange Thunderverb 50
Orange Rockerverb 50 mkii
Peavey Windsor
Peavey Ultra Plus 120
Rivera Tre
VHT Classic 18
VHT Pittbull Ultra Lead
VHT Special 6 Ultra
VHT Deliverance 60
VHT Pittbull CLX
VHT Sig X
Zwengel Banshee II


----------



## protest

BurningRome said:


> In the last 2 years I've owned the following but currently just own the Fryette Sig X which is my favorite amp to date.
> 
> I buy and sell stuff to essentially have a slow process of eventually having this equipment pay for its self but also this allows me to have something to use for shows or when I record. My lesson from all this? A lot of the really expensive stuff isn't worth the cost. They sound awesome but not enough to justify hundreds or even a 1,000 more than a used 5150.
> 
> 
> Ampeg VL1002
> Epiphone valve jr
> EVH iii 50W
> Fender Prosonic (Zinky designed)
> Fender Pro Jr Tweed with
> Hovercraft Dwarvenaut 20
> Mesa Mark iii
> Mesa Rectoverb 50Watt
> Mesa Single Recto
> Mesa Stiletto stage 2
> Orange TV 200
> Orange TH100
> Orange Rockerverb 100
> Orange Thunderverb 50
> Orange Rockerverb 50 mkii
> Peavey Windsor
> Peavey Ultra Plus 120
> Rivera Tre
> VHT Classic 18
> VHT Pittbull Ultra Lead
> VHT Special 6 Ultra
> VHT Deliverance 60
> VHT Pittbull CLX
> VHT Sig X
> Zwengel Banshee II



I like you. It's people like you that let me think that I don't have a problem.


----------



## guidothepimmp

Elk viking 50 (1969)
Marshall clone 1974 (Lite iiB) 18w
Krank rev jr 20w
Le Roux Supernova 20w
Hiwatt g112 
Yamaha THR10

Edit.. and 1 of those micro amp Marshall MS2 jobs.. if you can call that an amp..


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

so i gave up one of my small practice amps so my niece could have something to start learning guitar on...

that means i need to find a bigger amp to replace it.


----------



## couverdure

Blytheryn said:


> I've got an MG10, can I sit with you guys?



I have an MG15 that I got as a gift two years ago and it broke twice. The first time was when I plugged it in to an outlet with the wrong voltage (220V and the amp being 100V), the second was when the jack input suddenly stopped working. I'm not gonna bother spending money on repairing it again.

I also have a very cheap and broken Fernando brand combo that belonged to my brother and it's almost unusable at this point because you can't turn the control knobs properly and the speaker is almost falling off.

I'm gonna wait for my own desktop and interface (deciding to get a Scarlett 2i4) just so I can finally play my guitars plugged in with a proper tone. The new Orange Rocker 32 combo is catching my interest because it has the kind of tone I'd want for the price that I could afford and it can do enough to fill a live sound if I'm gonna start playing gigs.


----------



## tuttermuts

previous:

-Engl powerball (V1) (lead ok, clean meh)
-Ibanez Thermion (kinda regret selling this one at times, it was mean with actives)

Current:
-Rockman xp100 (more of a sentimental collectors item)
-Carvin Legacy II (for sale, it's pretty good, but don't get around to using it)
-Mesa Single rectifier (main amp, love it, more then a dual that I used for a while even)

But aside from all of that, suprise suprise, I end up using a hd500x mostly, saves my back a bit. I've found that owning a bunch of gear is pretty useless once it actually comes to using it actively, there's a lot of stuff we among guitarists encourage each other to buy that we never really use outside of goofing around with it.


----------



## maggotspawn

JSX
6505+
GSP 1101/power amp setup


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'm up to four amps plus an Axe-FX II at the moment:

-VHT Pittbull Ultra Lead 
-VHT Pittbull 50/CL
-Bogner Überschall Twin Jet
-EVH 5153 50w 

I'd love to own a VHT Sig:X and Peavey 5150 someday as well.


----------



## protest

Selling off my Roadster and probably my Avenger too. So I'll be down to: 

KSR Colossus
VHT Pittbull 50cl
Ceriatone King Kong


----------



## oniduder

ummm 1 as of now

a mesa mark iv, which is still the best mesa ever made in my humble opinion

i've never played a C++,... ++++++ but love the cascading gain controls and so mesa iv is always been a favorite

only other amp at the moment i'd consider getting is possibly the fortin meshuggah amp, if that ever comes to existence, or a Tapp amp from sweden

or a used Satan, or ceriatone chupa, or idk there's plenty out there that kick bottom

ciao


----------



## oracles

Currently sitting on:
ENGL Invader 150 
Fryette Sig X
ENGL Artist Edition

Working on securing:
JCM800 
Verellen Meatsmoke
Sunn Model T 
Bogner Uberschall
Ampeg VH140c
Sound City 120
Ampeg V4/V7
VHT/Fryette Pittbull UL


----------



## mrmoose

Amps that i own at the moment 
MESA Dual Rectifier Reborn - To be modded
Peavey 5150 - To be modded
Randall Trasher - To be modded
TAPP Marzian RevII
TAPP Iratus
TAPP Mini Marzian - Now building


----------



## stratjacket

current:
Diezel Hagan
Diezel Herbert
Bogner Ubershall
KSR Artemis II

...and an Axe-Fx 2 with Mission Engineering Gemini 2 FRFR if that counts.


----------



## Soya

If bias on iOS counts, then 1.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

def some nice amp collections among the sso members here...


----------



## amonb

6505+
Mesa .50 Calibre


----------



## wedge_destroyer

Currently 4 
Peavey Rockmaster into Tube Works RT-4250, racked with its processing
Music Man 65 Reverb 1x15
Epiphone So Cal 50
Ancient Peavey "Bass" festival series I think


----------



## buriedoutback

Peavey 5150 signature Head
Peavey Studio Pro 1x12 converted to a head
Peavey Bandit converted to a head
Fender FM 212r Combo
Mesa Triple Rec Head
Yorkville block 250 1x15 bass amp


----------



## JDizzle

I don't even have an amp. Used to own a Blackstar HT-5, but now it's just:
AMT SS-11B > Two Notes Torpedo CAB > Audio Interface > Computer Speakers

It's nice having my entire rig on my pedalboard, and I don't have space for 30 amps like some people here


----------



## amonb

Interesting that there are so few Marshalls...


----------



## prlgmnr

Mesa Mark V
Marshall JCM 800 2203 Reissue


----------



## Carvinkook

I guess this is an ever evolving thread as I'm sure ive posted in it before..

Scaling back at the moment so the list is;

Mesa Dual Rectifier
Mesa F50 1x12
Engl Artist Edition (limited- original release)

Find myself playing on the Avid 11rack latenight and in the DAW with UAD Friedman Amps pack and reamping occasionally with Toontrack EZMix for some varying flavor.


----------



## USMarine75

Main:
Kemper Powered Profiler
KSR Ares
Engl Fireball FB100

The rest of the family:
Peavey FJAMODs 5150-I
Peavey 5150 212 combo
EVH 5150-III 50w
Soldano Hot Rod 50+
Bogner Alchemist Head
Line 6 Vetta II Head

Soldano SP77 Preamp + poweramp


----------



## ricky bobby

Hughes & Kettner Triamp MKI
Mesa Dual Rectifier Rev G
Marshall 1959 plexi
Orange OR15
Peavey Classic 50
Fender Pro Jr tweed
ADA MP1 preamp (need a new power amp)

Picking up my buddies block letter 5150 for cheap this weekend so the Triamp will likely be going away.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As of today:
Peavey 5150II
Roland JC120
Ibanez TBX150H
Ampeg PF800 

Looking to get a Gallien Krueger 800RB or 700RB to use with the Ampeg or to replace it.


----------



## B.M.F.

All 2x12 combos here. Also will list what speakers I'm using in each.

Ampeg VH-140c (Celestion G12K-100s)
Crate GX-130c (WGS Retro 30 and ET90)
Randall RG1503 (Eminence Legend v12s)
Randall Warhead (1st Generation without Gain Boost) (Eminence Governors)
Peavey XXL (Eminence Swamp Thang and Texas Heat)
Fender Deluxe Reverb Reissue (1x12) (Jensen)
DOD Grind IT from 1997 (1x12) is my practice/chop-building amp. Distortion channel sounds like T-Rex (not the dinosaur.) Speaker upgraded after all these years with a WGS 8-inch.

Previously owned:
Marshall Valvestate 8280 (2x12, could write an entire thread on this amp.)
EVH 5150iii (2x12, sold it too quick, now curious about the Peavey 6505 mini-stack)
Randall RG125-212 (2x12 version of RG80ES. New RG series stomps it IMO)
Randall T2 (1x12, would love to own again, but had to sell)
Peavey Bandit (1x12, newest generation, got my XXL because I liked this one so much, and the XXL destroys it.)
Line 6 Flextone II head (back in the band and gigging days)
Line 6 POD XTLive (second setup used with Carvin DCM400 power amp and 4x12 Marshall cab in band/giggng days)
Carvin SX200 (2x12 - a long, long time ago, sold to get Flextone head listed above)
Roland Cube 20XL

I look at you guys with the huge lists of amps currently owned and I think... yes, I totally get it. We bow to the glory of amplifiers for they are the bringers of tone.


----------



## mnemonic

^I really like that amp list.


----------



## MrYakob

I was an AxeFx2/Power amp only user for the past 2 years but I just picked up an Orange Rockerverb 50 Mkii around Christmas and I'm loving the amp/pedal rig so much that I've been silently arguing with myself about selling the AxeFx and picking up another head and some more pedals.


----------



## lewis

amps Ive owned.

Line 6 spider 120watt
Crate gt1200h (or something like that)
blackstar ID100
Pod HD pro pro
Pod HD bean
laney Ironheart 120 watt
Kemper profiler (still own)

amps I currently own:
Kemper
laney irt pulse preamp pedal that I go direct with
Pod HD Pro
Pod HD bean

planning on adding a poweramp to the Kemper


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Mesa Mark IV
Mesa Dual Rectifier Tremoverb
Mesa Royal Atlantic RA100


----------



## Grindspine

Only two amp setups here;
Crate GX212+ solid state combo with upgraded Celestion 12" speakers
Mesa/Boogie Triaxis 2.0 tube preamp into Mesa/Boogie Simul 2:Ninety tube power amplifier

My Triaxis/2:90 is my main rig, but I have yet to part with the old Crate, being that resale value is not very high on it.

I would eventually like to get a Mesa Mark 5-35 as a home practice amp as a tube alternative to the 180 watts in the 2:Ninety.


----------



## JD27

Revised list... pretty happy where I am at, minus a Friedman. But, then again, I could always use more Mesa. Maybe a Road King II, that would push me over the top into Mesa heaven.

Mesa TC-50 
Mesa Mark V
Mesa Single Rectifier Series II (FJA Mods)
Mesa .50 Caliber +
Orange Dual Dark 50
EVH 5150 III 50
Kemper Profiler


----------



## AmpAnon

Mesa Boogie Mark V 35
Mesa Boogie Mark IV Widebody Combo (1x12 Blackshadow)
Hughes & Kettner Statesman Quad EL84
Hughes & Kettner Grandmeister 40
Solo heads through Mesa Roadster widebody 1x12 cab loaded with Emminence Guvnor speaker.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

about to thin the heard...maybe pick up something new


----------



## BurningRome

As of today 4 amps, seems to change monthly though. Just sold a Oranger Rockerverb 100 last week, however Fryette stuff still give me the better sound.

Fryette Sig X
VHT Sig x 
VHT Deliverance 120
Zwengel Banshee II 50 watt 

Trying to sell all of it and hold onto only the Fryette Sig X. I'm also investigating running my effects through a ISP Stealth power amp direct to a cab but I'm sure I'll keep wanting different amps.


----------



## narad

BurningRome said:


> As of today 4 amps, seems to change monthly though. Just sold a Oranger Rockerverb 100 last week, however Fryette stuff still give me the better sound.
> 
> Fryette Sig X
> VHT Sig x
> VHT Deliverance 120
> Zwengel Banshee II 50 watt
> 
> Trying to sell all of it and hold onto only the Fryette Sig X. I'm also investigating running my effects through a ISP Stealth power amp direct to a cab but I'm sure I'll keep wanting different amps.



The Fryette Sig X is noticeably different from the VHT Sig X?


----------



## JW Shreds

Amps I've owned in the past
Peavey 5150 2x12 combo
Peavey Jsx Head with a Peavey 4x12 of some sort with sheffields in it
Pod h500x
Alto ts112a
Peavey 6505 Head with a Jetcity usa custom 2x12

Amps I Own now

Evh 5150 III 50w head
Schecter hellraiser stage 4x12 with v30's
Line 6 helix


----------



## protest

Have a Studio Preamp incoming.

Soldano Avenger has left.
Mesa Roadster & Ceriatone King Kong on their way out.


----------



## BurningRome

narad said:


> The Fryette Sig X is noticeably different from the VHT Sig X?




no, it's just a reflection on the age of the sig X and yes they've had design changes since the initial launch but nothing noticeable audibly, just trouble shooting changes.


----------



## Stooly

-EVH 5153 Stealth 100w Head
-EVH 5153 50W 212 Combo converted to a head
-Engl Savage 120
-Engl Powerball
-Mesa Dual Rectifier Rackmount Head
-Yamaha THR-10X amp


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

picked up a little something to add to my list....nad soon


----------



## asfeir

Down to 2, a rivera Ktre and a port city pearl combo that I play with a toneczar Openhaus. This pedal is amazing with this amp, better than anything I could get with the Rivera.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I'm up to four amps plus an Axe-FX II at the moment:
> 
> -VHT Pittbull Ultra Lead
> -VHT Pittbull 50/CL
> -Bogner Überschall Twin Jet
> -EVH 5153 50w
> 
> I'd love to own a VHT Sig:X and Peavey 5150 someday as well.



Added a 5150 block letter to the list  NAD thread coming soon. 

Hopefully soon I'll get my hands on a Sig:X or Deliverance


----------



## Casper777

more than 200!! and that's only in my Fractal AX8, I also own a Kemper...

ooooh you meant REAL amps?! 

Hughes & Kettner Tube 20
Hughes & Kettner Grandmeister 36
ENGL Viktor Smolsky
ENGL SE670 6L6
Marshall JPM1 preamp
Marshall 9200 power amp


----------



## stevexc

3. Peavey VKII 50, Fender Rumble 100, and a Fender Mustang II.


----------



## Dustin B

Mesa Trem-O-Verb on a 2x12 Rectifier cab
Peavey 6505+ on a Marshall 1960AV 4x12
Marshall DSL100H
Fender Champion 100

Sadly, the Marshall head has a jacked up volume pot on the Ultra channel. It seems to be stuck on 11. I should probably get that fixed at some point. I love the clean sounds from that little Fender Champion on the amp voice channel, butt it doesn't take overdrive or distortion pedals well at all.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Some great collections here! 

I currently have: 
Mesa boogie Lonestar Special
Bugera 333 head (use as power amp for PODHD500)
Zilla Fatboy 2x12 

But have gas for a Mesa mark V 25 and a 1x12


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Got a Marshall JCM 900 SLX thing breathes fire but zero versatility
EVH 5150 III 100 Watt
and not technically an amp but Line 6 Helix,

Marshall 1960B for cabinet, have had other amps before but who cares, and also totally gassing for Mesa JP2C


----------



## kylendm

Baron Custom Amps K88
Rivera Knucklehead Tre
Fryette Sig-X
Madison Divinity 
Randall RM4 + Salvation MarkUs, Jaded Faith D-Zilla and Cali-Lead
Fryette 2/50/2

And a shit load of cabs lol


----------



## JD27

To my surprise I had not turned on the 5153 in the year since I moved, so out the door it went. I did pick up a RG100ES though.
Mesa TC-50 
Mesa Mark V
Mesa Single Rectifier Series II (FJA Mods)
Mesa .50 Caliber +
Orange Dual Dark 50
Randall RG100ES
Kemper Profiler


----------



## BadSeed

My list is ever changing, but I'll play..

Amps:
VHt Deliverance 60
Randall Diavlo 100H
EVH 5150III 50 Watt
Peavey 6505+
Peavey 5150II Modded
Peavey6505 MH
Peavey JSX
Peavey XXX
PEavey Ultra Plus
Peavey Ultra 60
Peavey Classic 30
Marshall JCM 2000 DSL Modded
Marshall JCM 900 SLX

Cabs:
Mesa Rectifier OS Slant OVerhang 412
VHT Deliverance 412
Randall 412 XLT
MArshall MF400A
MArshall MF280B
Peavey 412 K85 412 x 3


----------



## BurningRome

I want to get a Rivera K Tre again, def regretting selling the one I had....Amazing cleans and maybe the best gain too. Love my Fryette stuff but man the Tre's are just sooooooo good.


----------



## kylendm

Buy mine


----------



## jllozano

2x VHT Deliverance 60
Mesa Tremoverb
FJA modded Peavey JSX
AMT Stonehead
Peavey Special 212 redstripe (cut into a head)
Ampeg ss150h
Waller GMax 112
2x Peavey Bandit 112 redstripe


----------



## protest

Down to this:
Rhodes Colossus 
Mesa Studio Preamp & VHT 50/2/50
VHT Pittbull 50CL
VHT Sig X

I'm looking for a 100 CL or CLX to compare to the VHT's, but I'll only wind up keeping one.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

protest said:


> Down to this:
> Rhodes Colossus
> Mesa Studio Preamp & VHT 50/2/50
> VHT Pittbull 50CL
> VHT Sig X
> 
> I'm looking for a 100 CL or CLX to compare to the VHT's, but I'll only wind up keeping one.



how does that rhodes compare to the others?


----------



## Edika

My current amp arsenal is:
Peavey 5150II
Laney VH100R
Marshal Valvestate 8080 combo
Engl E212VB pro cabinet for the heads

I have a Marshal solidstate 50 Watt back at my parents place which still works and sounds decent.
I used to have a Mesa Triple Rectifier with the oversized 4x12 Mesa cab but had to sell it as I needed the funds and not the power. Not that I need the power of my current amps but at the time being I can indulge myself.


----------



## protest

M3CHK1LLA said:


> how does that rhodes compare to the others?



It has a better clean than the VHT's, and as good as the one in the Mesa just different. I prefer the Mesa's clean, which is basically a Mark I, or Lonestar clean. The Rhodes sounds similar to this but is more in your face or bolder sounding.

They're all tight, but the Rhodes is more round and not as bright as the others. It has a bigger, deeper sound. Similar to say a Recto/Uber/Diezel. The gain structure and feel is different, but it's that kind of "modern" tone. This is generalizing but the VHT's and Studio are more Thrash and the Rhodes is more Tool, but really they can all do so much.

The Rhodes is not a dynamic as the VHT's, in particular the Sig X which is even beyond the Pittbull. The Rhodes is easier to play though, and has an easier time doing creamy leads. It's similar to a Mark in this regard, but it's not as "hairy". Very clear like the VHT but more saturated, though still dry compared to a 5150. It's the only amp that comes close to cleaning up as well as a VHT, but again that's also coming from a more saturated base sound.

Overall, it's kind of like an American (Mesa/Soldano) voiced Diezel.

TL/DR
Clean: Similar to Mesa but bolder and less Fender scoop.

Crunch: Mode off is a nice dirty clean/blues sound that works well with an OD for leads. Mode on is kind of like an SLO crunch channel, but it still has that deep, modern sound of the Lead channels

Lead 1: It's own thing, but kind of a Soldano upper mids thing mixed with something modern, and a bit of Mesa Mark feel

Lead 2: Same as Lead 1 but more Mesa and less Soldano. Again really its own thing though.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ cool...thanks for the info


----------



## shred-o-holic

Randall Thrasher 120
ENGL Ironball
Quilter Tone Block 201
Blackstar ID 100
Kemper

TBH my Strymon Sunset is my main source of gain these days. So I use these amps on clean for the most part lol. 

Alot of people seem to own the Ampeg VH-140C on here.....wow alot of people


----------



## questin

I have 2 amps and the Axe Fx. I haven't GAS'd for an amp in a long time.
Mesa Mark V:25 w/ Morgan 1x12
Fender Deville 4x10 Combo
Axe FX 2 XL+ (through Yamaha HS8's)


----------



## ArtDecade

I have a Kemper... so I guess I own all of them.


----------



## Rock4ever

Mesa Mark V
Marshall JVM410HJS
Marshall JCM800 2203X

I recently missed out on a chance to score a JP-2C for 1300


----------



## DarthV

ArtDecade said:


> I have a Kemper... so I guess I own all of them.



Still doesn't stop amp GAS. Or at least not for me!



Rock4ever said:


> Mesa Mark V
> Marshall JVM410HJS
> Marshall JCM800 2203X
> 
> I recently missed out on a chance to score a JP-2C for 1300



Oh man, that would have been one hell of a deal.


Currently, 5150 III 50w and a Kemper. Probably will get a baby Mark V soon and might trade down from the 5153 50 to an LBX. Dunno yet!


----------



## sylcfh

Ceriatone Son of Yeti
Randall RG-20
Randall VMX-30 (turned into a mini head)
Randall RD-1
Mashall JVM-1

On the way or layaway: KSR Ares and Mesa TC-50 (cuz I only have little heads)...


----------



## Triple7

Verellen Skyhammer
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier 3 channel 
Axe Fx II XL+


----------



## sylcfh

JD27 said:


> To my surprise I had not turned on the 5153 in the year since I moved, so out the door it went. I did pick up a RG100ES though.
> Mesa TC-50
> Mesa Mark V
> Mesa Single Rectifier Series II (FJA Mods)
> *Mesa .50 Caliber +*
> Orange Dual Dark 50
> *Randall RG100ES*
> Kemper Profiler






If I had owned my home in my 20's (a pipe dream for many), I'd still have them.


----------



## USMarine75

I've downsized to:

Kemper Powered Amp
KSR Ares 50
Peavey 5150 Combo
Peavey FJAMOD 5150 Head
Kendrick Badassman 2410 25th Anniversary (Fender Bassman 410 Combo)
Engl FB100 (FS)
Line 6 Vetta II Head (FS)
Bogner Alchemist Head (FS)


----------



## ricky bobby

Current lineup that will soon be changing:

Mesa Duel Rectifier Rev G
Mesa Nomad 55
Marshall 1959 SLP '93
Orange OR15
Fender Pro Jr
Peavey Classic 50
Hughes & Kettner Triamp MKi

Cabs:
Marshall 1960a (greenback/g12h30's)
Friedman 2x12 with V30s
Hughes Kettner Triamp (Greenbacks)

Likely picking up another plexi style amp here soon after I dump one or two. Just can't get over how dynamic they are


----------

